# WTT - August 2015



## Jasy

Hi everyone!

New to the site and to this WTT forum, obviously. :haha:

Just wanted to introduce myself and see if any others are waiting till August of 2015 to try as well?

I'm Jasmine, mom to a little guy named Jacob (2.5 years old) and can't wait for us to give him a little brother or sister! Now let's just hope my OH (other half, right?) doesn't change his mind! (Again!)


----------



## busytulip

Hi Jasy :hi: Welcome!!

Hubby and I are also WTT until Aug. in hopes of having a 2016 summer baby.


----------



## Earthylove

Hi Jasy!

I'm waiting till August too. it's nice to see my date as a forum post on the wtt page, haha! I'm very excited as the date draws near and this will be #1 for me. Very excited. Are you doing anything special to pass the time before ttc?


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies, I am aiming for August as well. If all goes well, it will be my first baby.


----------



## Earthylove

has anyone started taking prenatals already? If so, what are you taking? I just ordered a prenatal multivitamin and a dha & epa supplement. I also ordered a multivitamin for the DH. I think we'll start taking them in April so that'll give us 4 months of vitamins fore ttc. 

What about you all?


----------



## busytulip

I'm still nursing and the prenatals were making LO ill, so I'll be waiting until mid May or so to try them again.


----------



## Sakura15

I'm waiting for mine and OH's multivitamins in the mail - I ordered us 90 days of a Women's and Men's One-A-Day Multivitamin. When I compared the contents of this multi to prenatals, they were mostly the same. Will see how it goes for the 3 months and decide if I should switch then, or stick with it. 

By then I might also consult with a doctor...Have you ladies already met with a GP or your GYN and discussed your plans? If you haven't yet, do you plan to?


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies :)
I'm waiting until august as well! It's getting sooo close, i'm really excited.

I'm in the process of changing my diet to a predominantly clean diet and getting fit. Also I need to stop smoking, but that won't be much a challenge since I don't actually smoke a lot. 

OH and me have also already made a list of everything we'll need and calculated finances, opened a little "baby fund" where we will put money so we minimize the amount we might have to take from our saving :) it really feels like it's slowly starting to get serious


----------



## mrsjarebear

Hello Everyone!

My name is Kelsey and am currently waiting to try for our first baby! We got married in July last year and while we are enjoying being newlyweds we are both super excited to grow our little family. We live in Calgary Alberta. 

The main reason why we are waiting is we booked our second honeymoon/last huge trip before kids to Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands for June 27-July 19. We are both into scuba diving and that is the main purpose of the trip, so I am waiting until after the trip before we try to conceive. 

In the mean time we are also saving like crazy, I would like to finish off our renovations we did our main floor last year but would like to do the upstairs and basement before we have a baby. We also bought me a new CRV last year that I would like to have mostly paid off before I am on a reduced income. 

On the countdown now! Sooo excited!

I am actually going to pick up some prenatal vitamins at Costco this week, and along with that I am trying to eat more clean and really focus on my fitness. I would love to go into this pregnancy in the best shape of my life! Plus if I have an awesome bikini body for our trip that would be great too! I have also started to increase the amount of water I drink, trying to get into some solid good habits so I can hopefully carry them through the pregnancy :)

Nice to meet you all! Sorry about the novel!


----------



## Earthylove

good question Sakura15. DH and I are planning to visit the doctor for a preconception checkup, but I haven't scheduled an appointment yet. I keep procrastinating on that :dohh:

Kelsey, we will also be ttc our first, so exciting! And your second honeymoon sounds awesome. hope you have a good time, sounds like you will :) 

busytulip, sorry to hear that the vitamins were upsetting your LO. Hope things go better when you try again!

Cupcake, I admire how organized you and your OH are! I don't quite have that many details straightened out, haha. 

Sounds like many people are working on being fit before they get pregnant. I know that has been one of my goals too. Do you all plan to maintain some sort of fitness regime once you get pregnant? I've browsed some DVD's on amazon for something that goes by trimester. Has anyone else looked into something like that? I guess I just want to make sure i'm doing pregnancy appropriate exercises. :)


----------



## mrsjarebear

Thanks Earthylove I think it will be a blast! 

Two things, I had my annual check up last week and informed my doctor at that point we would be trying to conceive in August, so he was able to do a little extra testing and give me a couple things to watch out for, but basically said call me when you are pregnant. Both the husband and I are very healthy so this was expected. His main point to me were to act like you pregnant once you start trying. 

As for the exercise DVDs I have been looking into this a lot as right now I run daily but also do a Jillian Michaels DVD daily as well, so I am hoping to find something similar for pregnancy. One that have got some good reviews were body by trimester and the perfect pregnancy workout. I think I will purchase both and then a Pilates style one and a yoga style one. I think it will be nice to have some variety :) What is everyone else thinking?

Is anyone contemplating getting a doula? I would love to have a natural pain med free birth but with both my mom and my husbands mom needing c sections I don't like my chances, plus I have quite narrow hips... So was reading that maybe a doula would be handy.

It is so nice to have a place to chat about this stuff, I think my husband is done with hearing about it, so I am trying to just enjoy the time I have with him before we start trying then we can talk more baby ha ha.


----------



## cupcake.

earthylove, thanks :) it is more my boyfriend though. His main concern and reason for waiting is finances, so he wants to know what he's getting into and be as prepared as possible.

I would love to keep some sort of exercise regime during pregnancy so being fit to begin with is probably going to help.


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies!

Cupcake - that's a great idea. I have thought a lot about childbirth expenses for a while, especially since I hope to go to the UK for it. I really didn't think about pricing what the LO will need once he/she is out, since we only just decided on August a couple weeks ago. Next page on the spreadsheet is officially started :winkwink:

mrsjarebear - we will also be having a fun summer trip just before. I've also decided to go do my PADI open water over Easter. So happy I will get to do it before TTC, and really looking forward to it! Good luck with the renovations.

And I'd love to have a doula. In fact, I'd love to have a home-birth in water. I know that will depend on many things that I won't know until I go through the pregnancy, but I'm hoping that being in great health will help my chances. I'd be really happy with a birthing centre attached or near to a hospital - best of both worlds, I think.

On the topic of exercise, no thoughts yet really on what I'll do once pregnant. What I do right now is effective for me but relatively gentle - running & pilates a few times a week, a bit of yoga. I will probably find a prenatal class for pilates and yoga, I don't know how long I'll keep running though...gotta do some research.

I will make an appointment with the clinic soon to get my IUD removed mid-April. After that I will probably see my GP for a check-up, and then find a private OB/GYN by May/June, I think... 

Just confessed to OH tonight that I got a BBT thermometer and plan to chart my temperature over the coming months to get to know my cycle...and amazingly he took me completely seriously and said it sounded like a great idea. He also said I shouldn't worry too much - that I'm naturally meant to be pregnant and he thinks it will all go smoothly. When he left the room I had to pinch myself and just sat there basking in the glow of how naturally the conversation went - I can hardly believe we really are planning to TTC in the near future, and he's entirely on board!


----------



## busytulip

Hi to the new ladies! :wave:

When I was in for my 6 week PP check at my OB's office he said "see you in January unless you become pregnant again" LOL So I don't think I'll be making a specific appointment before we start TTC.

As far as exercise, right now I just walk and do yoga. I'm hoping to begin swimming as that was very helpful before I became pregnant this last time. As long as things are going well I will continue with that same exercise regimen while pregnant. 

No doula here. I had a lovely natural birth in the hospital. I am considered high-risk so birthing elsewhere isn't an option. A water birth sounds amazing though. I'm curious to hear everyone else's thoughts on how they would prefer to labor/deliver.


----------



## Earthylove

i would love to have a doula! I'm really hoping for a home water birth or perhaps a birth center birth. My dream would be homebirth, though. Like Sakura, I'm hoping that if i stay really healthy then i'll have a good chance of being able to do that. 
I've done some research for midwives in my area and fortunately i do have some options. I also plan to do "hypnobabies" to help with the labor. i hear it really makes a difference in managing pain and discomfort! I'm definitely up for trying it since i plan/hope to go med free for my labor.


----------



## busytulip

That sounds wonderful Earthy. Recovery went amazingly well with my unmedicated births, I just felt so much better. I'm not completely against pain medication though as I've done both ways. I just prefer going as natural as possible. I've heard great things about hypnobirthing, is that something that your SO would be on board for helping you with-or would you require someone else?


----------



## Earthylove

I really think he would be on board once I or someone else was able to explain it to him, otherwise he might think it sounded kind of hokey. I haven't brought it up to him yet because i'd rather have the conversation when there's more precedence, but i anticipate having to really explain what it is before he gets on board. We shall see! I don't think there will be a lot of push back though. fingers crossed. lol. He does want to be involved in the birth/labor process so i know whatever we do, he'll be involved somehow :).


----------



## MollyMalone

Hello, i keep moviendo through groups. The original plan was to start in December, then October, but now I moved it again to august/September. I already have a little boy who will be 2 in April. I'm working full time and doing a full time MSc along with it. I'm finishing year 1 at the end of April, but would like to have year 2 finished competed before the baby is here. 

I'm not planning on taking anything or doing anything before hand. First time around I did for the first few months then got lazy until I got pregnant. So this time around I'll wait for my bfp. I would like to lose a few pounds but for myself really hehe.


----------



## Sakura15

How are you working AND studying full-time, MollyMalone? I'm going part-time and it's a killer, lol. Will finish coursework in June, but I doubt the thesis will be 100% done before baby if things go right. Hopefully in editing and review stage. Much more flexibility with time there though so I don't mind.

In other news, I just ordered up OH a batch of his once-upon-a-time favourite condoms, so they'll be ready at hand when I come off the Mirena next month. He hasn't used them in 4 years. Makes me giggle a little to think of going back to the way things were in our early days. Might be fun for a few months


----------



## MollyMalone

I don't know, I basically have no life. Its a taught MSc but we HAVE to be working in order to get into the course. We only have lectures once a week so most of the work its independent. The full time status is based on credits and the hours of independent work. I know that once it's over with I'll be glad I did it, but I kinda question myself at times. The hardest part is the amount of time away from DS, but I do what I can. I changed to a lower paying job because in the previous place some weeks I was working 60 hours, a lot of night shifts..etc. I was a zombie and wouldnt see DH for days. 

What are you doing yours in?

What condoms? I still have some in a drawer from when I was breastfeeding and decided to stop the minipill (kept forgetting to take it).


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi Ladies we are wtt our 4th and last around august/september time.


----------



## Sakura15

:hi: Iveneverseen

I hear you on having no life, MollyMalone! I feel sad sometimes thinking about all the things and people I have to turn down, but then I think of the sacrifice as a huge step towards security for our family & that helps me stay positive  I'm doing an MEd.

Skyn non-latex were his faves. I almost feel like wrapping them as a present, hehehe. I don't know why it excites me so much, I guess because any step closer to TTC makes me feel like :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Iveneverseen :wave: What are the ages and genders of your other 3?


----------



## Iveneverseen

busytulip said:


> Welcome Iveneverseen :wave: What are the ages and genders of your other 3?

Hi :flower:

Eldest child is a Girl and she is 11 next month,
Middle child is a Girl and she is 8.
Youngest is a Boy and he is 3 in May.

How about yourself?


----------



## busytulip

I have 3 boys aged 14, 13, and 11 
As well as 3 girls aged 8, 6, and 4 months
Do you have a gender preference for your 4th?

Well done to you ladies who are completing school ahead of time.


----------



## MollyMalone

You are some brave women!:thumbup: 

I was just looking at pictures of my son from when he was baby this morning and I can't believe how big he is getting. It also made me get even more broody! :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Molly are you sure you won't be moving your TTC date up again? :haha:


----------



## nikkilovey

Hey everyone! I'm so excited to be here! My husband and I have finally decided to try for our second in July/august ! We currently have a two year old girl and are just wanting one more :) it seems so soon yet so far that we are going to TTC!


----------



## MollyMalone

Busytulip, nope...I've reached the earliest day possible unfortunately. Started out as December and slowly moved its way up to August but this is it :haha:

Nikkilovey, welcome!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Nikkilovey!


----------



## Sakura15

nikkilovey said:


> Hey everyone! I'm so excited to be here! My husband and I have finally decided to try for our second in July/august ! We currently have a two year old girl and are just wanting one more :) it seems so soon yet so far that we are going to TTC!

Welcome, nikkilovey :flower:

I completely agree with so soon yet so far!


----------



## Eileem

hi everyone! I'm excited that I found this forum.
My husband and I are waiting until august! We're very excited about it :) We want to wait because we are travelling to asia in august. 

I'm going to stop my birth control on July 12! Then waiting a little more by being careful... and let's go on my second cycle. 

It will be our first baby!


----------



## Earthylove

welcome Elieem!:hi:


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Eileem :wave: Are you traveling to Asia to visit family or just to see the sights? 


How is everyone getting on filling in the wait?


----------



## Eileem

thanks for the welcome :)

We're travelling in vietnam and thailand for vacation, we don't have any family over there. We're leaving for 3 weeks, I can't wait for both TTC and discover and rediscover these countries ! I went to thailand in 2010.

We're from France, i'm going to fly back by myself (husband is working :( ) in paris to see my family in May 15 !! :) can't wait!


----------



## busytulip

Both trips sound wonderful. How long will you spend in Paris? My brother just came back from Thailand and shared loads of pictures, so beautiful!!


----------



## Eileem

I'm going to Paris for 3 weeks! 
Thailand is a beautiful country, I didn't know it was possible to fell in love with a country but it is possible. I would be SO happy to conceive a baby over there with the love of my life :)

what cities did he visit ?
did you ever travel ?


----------



## Eileem

if somebody could help me... Right now i'm discovering a brand new vocabulary :D
What's mean "OH" (I understood it was something like boyfriend?) "DTD" (for this one I guessed it was make love, but why "DTD" ??)


----------



## busytulip

OH=other half, DTD= do/did the 'deed'

I'm not really sure of all the places that he visited. I've never left the country, but I have been all over the US. A baby would be a lovely way to remember your vacation by.


----------



## Sakura15

Welcome, Eileem :flower:

Both Thailand and Vietnam are amazing. I'm living in China now and visited both last year. We'll also be traveling in the summer and waiting until after that.

busytulip, some days filling in the wait are better than others! lol Lately I've started getting excited about my trips coming up, and the school year is racing by (I'm a teacher). I'll be in the Philippines next week, but it's actually my summer plans that are really exciting me at the moment. I'm starting to plan some of the details now and glad that I have that to focus on. If I keep my mind on that, I'm sure time will fly, and then we TTC the next cycle after we're back!


----------



## cupcake.

I'm preparing for the final exams i have end of april and on july 1st. 
We'd love to travel too, but this summer unfortunately won't work. But we might plan a kind of babymoon when we actually are pregnant :) 

OH told me that as soon as he had his performance review at work, which will be sometime in July, and he will find out if they are going to keep him with an unlimited contract after his last one-year contract is done (january 2016), we can start trying immediately :) So might even be July already, since I'm actually sure they'll keep him.

I feel like time is going by soo quickly. Also since I'm done with my appretinceship in july I have to take all my remaining Free Days which means I'll be having a lot of time off these next couple months. :D


----------



## busytulip

Sounds exciting cupcake! FX'd they keep your OH on. :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi!! Pleased to find this thread, DH and I will be TTC in August. Our date was originally October but we both decided to move it earlier to June but we are going to Germany in August and I don't want to travel when i'm newly pregnant. So we will start TTC on holiday! I'm still nervous about the age gap the baby and my son will have but starting to get excited about the planned gap.

I had an EMCS with my first. This time i'm planning a home water birth with a Doula and hypno-birthing! Pleased to have people to wait it out with!


----------



## GraceER

Hello! My fiance and I have been doing lots of talking recently at it looks like we're on for August too! We'll both be 25, newly married and I will (fingers crossed) finally be a doctor, and this will be our first baby. I have endometriosis so I'm quite anxious about the TTC process and how I will manage off my hormones, so I would love some WTT/TTC buddies, particularly other first timers . I won't bore you with my endo story here but it's all in my journal if you're interested!

We borrowed a book from the library called Getting Pregnant Faster and it suddenly feels SO soon. We need to start supplements in may and we're already talking about diet and lifestyle changes. I feel really lucky that he wants to be 100% in it with me, make the same changes as me and take some supplements too, so I feel well supported. On the flipside, we have no friends with children or even close to them so we feel a little bit isolated on this journey!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Grace and Lola!! :hi:

Lola- what worries are you having about the age gap?

Grace-not a first timer, but have battled with endo for many years. It's wonderful that your OH is that supportive. Have you specialized in a particular field yet?


----------



## GraceER

Hi busytulip. It's always great to hear from another sufferer. How did you find TTC with endo first time around? I've just posted in my journal about my current dilemma about whether to go back on the pill or not before august so I'd be interested in your opinion.

No specialist area yet - I just finished medical school on friday! If all goes well though in the next couple of years I think I'd like to to obs and gynae . What do you do? How is your endo at the moment?


----------



## busytulip

Currently I am a SAHM, but I'm also a registered nurse.

I was diagnosed with endo at 14 and when I was 18 battled with reproductive cancer. My husband and I were told that it was highly unlikely I would fall pregnant, by 3 different physicians. We decided we would NTNP and see what happened. If in a few years a baby hadn't come then we would be happy with adopting. Turns out that wasn't needed because it only took 6 months before I was surprised with a BFP!
That was 15 years ago :)

I have only had one PP cycle thus far, the cramping and bleeding is just as bad as it ever was. It has been that way after each pregnancy. Some people say that it got better or resolved after, I guess I wasn't one of the lucky ones. I have also EBF all of my children and AF returned much earlier than other ladies have experienced.

Hope it doesn't take you long once you start TTC!


----------



## Lola_0106

I guess i'm nervous about them being close together and not having as much time for each of them but from what friends have told me you just adapt and the older child 'helps' out. 

When is everyone coming off contraception? I'm thinking of having my implant removed mid June (was supposed to be this month but going to wait). I also want to lose some weight before we TTC but I am failing spectacularly right now!


----------



## busytulip

I enjoyed having a 2 year age gap, they are really close to each other. :) At first it was difficult because newborns and toddlers are both pretty demanding in their own ways. But you manage and I think it pays off in the long run.

We aren't using contraception, just natural family planning.

Good luck with your weight loss Lola :thumbup:


----------



## Lola_0106

Thank you! It's not going well tonight! Take away and an easter egg :/ thankfully I don't need to lose weight as such, just want to to be more healthy. Hopefully I can get some will power after easter! 

Is anyone else here the deciding factor in when to ttc? I am and I go through phases of 'let's just do it now' about 50 times a day! But I know deep down it's not the right time. I'm not very patient though!


----------



## Sakura15

Welcome to all the recent joiners! :flower::flower::flower:

I am WTT my first and having my Mirena removed later this month.

Goodluck to your OH, cupcake! 

Lola, I am also waiting til after summer travels :) Also in a similar boat with getting healthy - I don't need to lose weight as such, although I wouldn't mind a bit of a flatter stomach in time for summer bikinis! But I absolutely do want to be healthier. My goal is to be in the best shape I've ever been in by the time I conceive.

Grace, my OH has always said there's no need to fuss or do anything special - we'll just have a go at it and it'll be easy :wacko: However, he's surprised me by starting on multivitamins with me. I'll switch to prenatals in a couple months I think - wonder if I can get him on something for his swimmers then too! I'll be content either way though - I'm quite grateful that he's finally ready to start a family, I was beginning to wonder if he ever would be!


----------



## ja14

Hello! I'm joining in with you all. :) We haven't decided 100% on August, but it's definitely when I'm shooting for! OH didn't give it a no, so I feel he's coming around to it. Mainly, we've been wtt for financial reasons, but we both got new jobs a few months ago that really help out all of our plans.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hi! I think I might be joining here...


----------



## busytulip

Welcome ja14 and justmeinlove!! :wave:

Sakura~that's fab that your DH is on board and already taking steps towards better health :)


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, we're planning on starting in August for number 2! I've got a 16mth little girl already who is keeping me very busy. I'm a bridesmaid for my friend in August so as soon as that is over, we're on it :)
Hope to follow you all on this journey x


----------



## busytulip

Hi rachy! :hi: Welcome!


----------



## busytulip

I had a visit with my doctor yesterday and was given the go ahead to start trying this fall. We talked a lot about nutrition since I'm still breastfeeding and hope to continue. August will be here soon enough. :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Busytulip, bear in mind that milk can dry up in pregnancy, but people do get through it :) and then you get to tandem nurse! :)


----------



## busytulip

Thanks JMIL! I have started a freezer stash to hopefully prepare. My thought is at least she'll still be getting breastmilk, even if it isn't directly from me for a little while.


----------



## justmeinlove

Good plan! :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Ahhhh, I am so doomed, I have thought of an awesome baby name...


----------



## Lola_0106

Ooh tell us what it is? I love Teddy for a boy but i'm really nervous about how it'll be perceived! I'd have a Toby and a Teddy x


----------



## justmeinlove

Hmmm I might later but I feel silly :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Why do you feel silly? We had our name picked out long before we TTC last time! Have this time too! No judgement here!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Cos I'm only coming around to the idea of having another one and am still not 100% not terrified out of my mind :-\

Margaret Iris or Iris Margaret sounds pretty. Margaret just for the variety of names you can get out of it ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

Also I guess cos it feels meaner if you think of a name and then don't have the kid ;-)


----------



## MollyMalone

Hello!! I have to cartch up with all this talk. Can't believe we are half way through April already! Luca turned 2 on sunday... time is FLYING! Next thing will be august and we'll all start.


----------



## busytulip

Happy Birthday to Luca!

I hope everyone is doing well and finding ways to pass the time :)


----------



## Earthylove

Aw thanks busytulip! I'm doing well over here and trying to stay busy! Does anyone else find themselves day dreaming about babies? I like to day dream about getting my bfp and how it would feel to meet the little bundle of joy for the first time. It's also hard not to daydream when I pass by a playground or something. Does anyone else do that too? What do you guys like to daydream about? :)


----------



## MollyMalone

Awh! Thank you busytulip. 

Earthylove, I was like that with my first but now I have no time at all. I think its probably one of the reasons time is going so fast. Last time it felt like years until we got to the TTC stage. 

Yesterday I got attacked in work by one of our service users, nothing major. But our activation staff went to talk to her manager, I asked her if it was in regards with her swipe card (there was a memo going around). She surprised me by letting me know she was 6 weeks pregnant! :happydance: I was so excited for her! I was the only one told in the unit, so it was hard to kep a straight face when everyone found out she had been moved so suddenly! 

Pregnant women are not allowed in my unit (for obvious reasons). I think my colleague wasn't planning on telling her boss yet but she got afraid, but she did the right thing. Let's hope that when I get pregnant I get moved to the same place as her, I loved working with her.


----------



## justmeinlove

I do wonder, and worry, what a second would be like.

What do people think of my name idea? :-\


----------



## justmeinlove

Lola_0106 said:


> Ooh tell us what it is? I love Teddy for a boy but i'm really nervous about how it'll be perceived! I'd have a Toby and a Teddy x

Would you do Edward with Teddy as a nickname?


----------



## busytulip

I love the name Iris. <3 I'm not sure I would pair it with Margaret in anyway, though I like Margaret. I like names that roll off the tongue easily, like a cadence. LOL

I don't see a problem with a Toby and a Teddy, I think it's kind of cute actually. :)

I've thought of a girls' name that I adore, but am stuck on a middle name as the pairings I like would give her the initials C.A.B. and I don't like spelling out words. It's so hard!!


----------



## MollyMalone

justmeinlove said:


> I do wonder, and worry, what a second would be like.
> 
> What do people think of my name idea? :-\

I'm the same, but I'd like to think that it won't be as hard because DS will have SOME understanding of it. He'd be at least 3 when baby is born. 

I think the name is cute. My nephew's name is Alejandro, his dad started calling him Alessandro (messing). Eventually that evolved to Sandro, and now everyone knows him as Sandro. I met him when he was 2 and was told his name was Sandro...it took me a couple of months to find out his real name haha.


----------



## MollyMalone

So i jumped on the bandwagon. I took my last pill on Friday, bought like 50 pregnancy tests on eBay and decided to start eating healthier in preparation for August. Considering buying a few supplements, but still debating it haha.


----------



## busytulip

hehe Good Luck Molly! When I saw my GP a couple weeks ago he told me to go ahead and start folic acid as it's one of the most important during the earlier stages of pregnancy.


----------



## Sakura15

I started a general Woman's multivitamin, Molly. Has lots of folic acid and a bunch of other stuff that is also in prenatals. I might stick with those all the way through to a BFP, I think...

I also have some Evening Primrose oil that I got to help balance out hormones when I switched from the pill to IUD last year....as I now enter my first hormone-free cycle I'm wondering if I should start taking it to see what it does to my cm...? Or if I should just see what my body does with absolutely no help first?

On another note, I couldn't resist asking OH today what he thought about NTNP from this month and then TTC from August. Got shot down so fast, I wanted to 'LOL' and :cry: at the same time! I knew he'd say no - he does not do well with surprises or sudden change. And I do want to wait til August. But ever so often, I wish we could just start now. Ah well. Glad I have you ladies to wait it out with!


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?
Haven't posted on here in quite some time, i've been really busy the past couple weeks and will be pretty much until july.

Am i the only one getting reeeaally inpatient? although i feel like time is going by really fast at the same time i sometimes feel like august ist not coming any closer! So frustrating.

Sakura, i know how you're feeling, my OH is exactly the same!


----------



## busytulip

Hugs to you ladies WTT for your first. :hugs:

I get impatient as well, but I have a LO to care for already and that helps. Plus my DH would be perfectly fine if we were NTNP or TTC right now, I'm the one who wants to wait.

I hope that when we all shift over that it doesn't take long for you ladies to get your sticky BFP's.


----------



## MollyMalone

Dh wanted to start again before DS was even 1 lol. But I want to wait. I'm thinking about taking inusitol and vitex (meant to be good for pcos) but I need to research it more. I probably will wait until July to take folic acid. It's usually recommended when you are TTC, but it's fine to start even when you just find out about the BFP. 

I need to confess something else. I ordered FIFTY pregnancy tests from eBay last night :haha:. I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## busytulip

Oh my word Molly...50??? :wacko: 
Goodness! :rofl:


----------



## MollyMalone

It was an impulse buy. 50 for 11 euro including postage, it would cost me more to buy one in the chemist :blush::haha:


----------



## Sakura15

Lol....I probably shouldnt laugh though, I've got 35 cheapies and about as many op strips I got off ebay. the op strips are useful now, but I hope all the extra pregnancy tests don't make me obsessed with poas too early. Maybe I ought to give them to OH to distribute to me only when I'm late, hehehe


----------



## busytulip

You girls :rofl: So silly.


----------



## Sakura15

Lol busytulip....whatever keeps us all laughing and not stressing must be a good thing!

I popped into the Chinese medicine shop and noticed they have red korean ginseng tea....super tempted to buy a box and start slipping it into OH's soup to boost his libido and swimmers!! 

...although I've got a sneaky suspicion his low-ish libido might be my fault. Have you ladies ever heard of or experienced men's libido being lower when the woman is on hormonal birth control? I wonder how much truth there is to it. When I got pregnant last year I had forgotten to start a new pack of pills (it was a crazy month at work), and OH was suddenly ravenous. After the fact, i noticed our bd had been so well timed I joked that nature had conspired against us. Maybe she did? It would be awesome if OH just naturally wants to bd more when I ovulate. Mirena's out in 3 days so we'll see!


----------



## busytulip

True Sakura. Stress and baby making don't mix well. :)

Truthfully I don't know much about birth controls effects on the partner, I'm sorry. It would make sense that while a woman was ovulating that their partner would be more keen on wanting to DTD, probably has something to do with pheromones and hormones.


----------



## MollyMalone

I dont know about him, but I'm certainly more "receptive"...It doesn't make sense though, because I only stopped. I should still be safe this week so I don't know. No withdrawal bleeding yet. We haven't acted on my new found libido, monster in law is staying over (over 2 weeks already) and we are swamped with work. But if we don't go to bed too late tonight I might jump him (too late for me these days being anything after 10 :dohh:) hahahaah


----------



## busytulip

Oiy that's a long visit. Bless you!


----------



## MollyMalone

She is leaving this sunday, thankfully. Both, DH and I, would either kill her or kill ourselves otherwise. DH is a mama's boy and to her eyes he can do no wrong... so for him to be sick of her, that's saying something!

I must confess though, that I had a lil dig at her today (and truly enjoyed it haha). She was prescribed and antibiotic by a GP here. I told he how she is supposed to take it, but obviously she doesn't trust me and asks for the instructions. I'm "just a nurse" so how would I know about how medication works or anythin?? :dohh: So I told her, oh don't worry about them I know this medication well, GP's always prescribe it for the *elderly* in work, you should be fine (with the biggest smile on my face) :haha:


----------



## busytulip

MollyMalone said:


> So I told her, oh don't worry about them I know this medication well, GP's always prescribe it for the *elderly* in work, you should be fine (with the biggest smile on my face) :haha:

:haha: That's funny.

I like my MIL, but definitely would need a break after awhile.


----------



## MollyMalone

busytulip said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> So I told her, oh don't worry about them I know this medication well, GP's always prescribe it for the *elderly* in work, you should be fine (with the biggest smile on my face) :haha:
> 
> :haha: That's funny.
> 
> I like my MIL, but definitely would need a break after awhile.Click to expand...

Mine used to be soo nice, but in the past few years she has become very difficult to everyone. She has her good and bad times, but this trip has definitely been a bad one. I feel bad sometimes but when she is like this I can only tolerate her in small doses.


----------



## Sakura15

Thanks busytulip. I do think it has something to do with pheromones and hormones. We'll see this cycle!

Lol, Molly! I feel for you! Hang in there! Sorry you haven't been able to get busy. That would bug me the most!

We don't have any in-laws nearby but OH's sister just decided to come out East to visit us right when we plan to TTC. I love her dearly but if her visit messes with our TTC flow I'm gonna be ticked off.


----------



## BellaBaby2

Wow, am I excited to find this forum! 

My wife and I are planning TTC August 2015 - and I am feeling so lost, and nervous, and anxious! We have a six year old, I had him when I was very young - 18 years old, and my wife who met him when he was 2 immediately took to the mother roll. We have been married for almost three years now and it's time! This will be our first attempt. I have started calculating and charting ovulation and will be using ovulation tests in June, July, and August for the official try in August as we have decided to use a cyrobank for a donor and have one chance this year for financial reasons. It is all so terrifying, yet the possibility of welcoming our baby next May is so incredibly exciting!

Additionally, I LOVE all of those baby names!


----------



## busytulip

Sakura hope that the SIL's visit doesn't interfere with TTC plans.

Welcome BellaBaby!! That must be extra stressful pinning your TTC hopes on just one cycle. I hope you guys are able to catch that eggy!


----------



## BellaBaby2

It's probably a one and a million chance. If it's meant to be - it'll be. But, yes - very stressful. I have been reading forum after forum on tracking and charting ovulation, and I feel like it's the luck of the draw. A little ounce of stress can bump off your whole cycle! 

Any tricks on charting ovulation are more than welcome! I will be using tests and charting temps. I am pretty regular every month. Are the directions on the ovulation test accurate? It says that if your cycle is 28 days or longer, start testing on the 9th day forward until you see the surge and it goes away. Then 24-36 hours after the surge is go time! I have high hopes, yet the disappointment will be hard.

Although I understand everyone's thoughts on let's just do it now!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Sorry I will not be of much help in answering any TTC questions you have. We have always relied on NTNP and will be doing the same when the time comes. I really hope that catch that eggy.


----------



## Lola_0106

URGH... replies aren't working!


----------



## Lola_0106

justmeinlove said:


> Cos I'm only coming around to the idea of having another one and am still not 100% not terrified out of my mind :-\
> 
> Margaret Iris or Iris Margaret sounds pretty. Margaret just for the variety of names you can get out of it ;)

beautiful!! I don't know which I like more as I love them both! I think, unless it was hyphenated, I prefer Iris as a first name... but it's a tough one!



justmeinlove said:


> Lola_0106 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh tell us what it is? I love Teddy for a boy but i'm really nervous about how it'll be perceived! I'd have a Toby and a Teddy x
> 
> Would you do Edward with Teddy as a nickname?Click to expand...

It would just be Teddy... I like Theodore (so baby would have the choice of many names) but DH only likes Teddy and says he could be Ted if he didn't like Teddy!



BellaBaby2 said:


> Wow, am I excited to find this forum!
> 
> My wife and I are planning TTC August 2015 - and I am feeling so lost, and nervous, and anxious! We have a six year old, I had him when I was very young - 18 years old, and my wife who met him when he was 2 immediately took to the mother roll. We have been married for almost three years now and it's time! This will be our first attempt. I have started calculating and charting ovulation and will be using ovulation tests in June, July, and August for the official try in August as we have decided to use a cyrobank for a donor and have one chance this year for financial reasons. It is all so terrifying, yet the possibility of welcoming our baby next May is so incredibly exciting!
> 
> Additionally, I LOVE all of those baby names!

Hope it only takes this one go for you!!! 

All of you buying 50 tests makes me feel better for the 25 I have in my drawer! :haha:

Lots of progress the last few days... I've started on pre-natals and put DH on Zinc supplements. I've also requested to have my implant removed so just waiting on the appointment. It's starting to feel real but it's going to be tough to wait until August. We would both happily start NTNP as soon as I had my implant removed but I really don't want to go on holiday potentially in my first trimester and we don't want babies exactly 2 years apart. Just going to be hard to remember that!!


----------



## MollyMalone

THE TESTS ARE HERE!! haha. The only thing though, I got offered a position as a senior nurse in the UK. GREAT package, still have to negociate the salary but if I were to take it I would possibly have to postpone TTC, not sure though. Even so, I don't think I'll take it this year because I would have to enrol in another college for next year.. etc and it would be too much hassle.


----------



## Sakura15

MollyMalone said:


> THE TESTS ARE HERE!! haha. The only thing though, I got offered a position as a senior nurse in the UK. GREAT package, still have to negociate the salary but if I were to take it I would possibly have to postpone TTC, not sure though. Even so, I don't think I'll take it this year because I would have to enrol in another college for next year.. etc and it would be too much hassle.

Hahaha, congrats on the arrival of the tests, Molly!! 

Congrats on the offer! What else besides enrolling in college makes you doubtful about taking the position? Would you not be able to take your maternity leave? How likely is it that you will have it offered again if you don't take it now? Are you guaranteed to have the chance again in another couple of years?


----------



## Sakura15

Oh, forgot to add my own update. Got Mirena out 2 days ago :happydance:
At the previous appointment, the nurse couldn't find the strings so they had me all scheduled to have an ultrasound and all these special instruments on hand, anticipating having a hard time finding it again this time and all that, but as I suspected - no problem at all. I tried to schedule it soon after my period so my cervix would be a bit more open, and once I 'opened sesame', there she was, and OUT she came!! So I had slight cramping but nothing to write home about, unfortunately now today I'm bleeding. I don't know if it's the 'withdrawal' bleed people talk about after bcp, if my poor little cervix was irritated by the whole thing or what. I'm stuck between happiness for being at this stage, and grumpiness that my cycle will obviously be unpredictable for a little bit.

Anyway! Another thing checked off the WTT list!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Sakura15 said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> THE TESTS ARE HERE!! haha. The only thing though, I got offered a position as a senior nurse in the UK. GREAT package, still have to negociate the salary but if I were to take it I would possibly have to postpone TTC, not sure though. Even so, I don't think I'll take it this year because I would have to enrol in another college for next year.. etc and it would be too much hassle.
> 
> Hahaha, congrats on the arrival of the tests, Molly!!
> 
> Congrats on the offer! What else besides enrolling in college makes you doubtful about taking the position? Would you not be able to take your maternity leave? How likely is it that you will have it offered again if you don't take it now? Are you guaranteed to have the chance again in another couple of years?Click to expand...

The main, and probably only cons I see it the fact that I don't see feasible starting year 2 of the MSc in September if I was to move to the UK within the next few months. I mean, I found had to think of a question for my thesis for my current job because I only started here in January. I'm doing my final assignment at the moment, but the second I finish I need to start with a proposal letter for the Director of my service because I need aproval by July and should have the lit review and the paperwork done for the ethics committee by august. So yep, definitely not happening this year if I move. 

The other con is TTC. I would need to delay the start if I want to get any maternity leave (have to be employed for a year by the time I start taking time off), it would only be a few more months though. However, in this job I get my full salary for 6 months of maternity leave (then I can get a few more week unpaid if I want to). Overthere I think I get 8 weeks with full salary and 18 with only half, then the optional weeks as well. But as fas as I know the father is entitled to 2 weeks paternity leave (unlike here). 

The thing is if I want to continue with college, and can't realistically start this year..I will have to wait probably over a year to start TTCing. So I'm pregnant during the course but don't deliver until I'm finished (like I plan to do now, only delaying it at least for another year). I hope it makes sense because its a bit of a mess. 

Now, I probably will be able to get as good of an offer next year. The shortage of nurses in Ireland and the UK is unbelievable. I get phone calls and emails a few times a week asking me if I want to move jobs, and I'm not even applying to places. They send me a contract on friday and an offer with it. It was a lot more than I earn now (I took a huge paycut when I changed jobs in January, but it meant better hours and closer to home). I declined because the basic salary was slightly less than my previous jobs (I told them I was looking for something higher than that), when the allowances the hospital gives are included it was quite a bit more but I wasnt convinced. 

DH is all for it now, but I need an offer that motivates me haha. It'd be a big hassle to move now and very unexpected. So I emailed them saying exactly that... now I'll have to wait to see if they make another offer. I'd say they will but I'm kinda hoping they don't so I don't have to think about all of this until next year as planned. 

I fail to mention, but this all started when my sister and DH convinced me to meet with the 2 reps to get a information package for next year. They thought I was going in for an interiew. Once the mistake was cleared they asked to do the interview anyway (to get the job its meant to be a long process with a few interviews). Since I was already there I accepted, I didnt prepare and wasnt even dressed appropriately but at the end of it they said they wanted me on the team and here we are.


----------



## MollyMalone

I forgot!!! Congrats on the new step towards TTC!!


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?

It's only 3 more months! It feels kind of surreal right now that we're actually starting to ttc in just 3 months :) 

OH and me went out for some ice cream today and he was like "have there always been so many pregnant women around? It's like everywhere you look a woman's pregnant!" and I was like "you only think that because you're more aware of pregnancy right now" 
It was actually quite cute haha


----------



## ja14

Three months away seems so very close!
I've been meaning to call and make my first appointment with a midwife (for a yearly exam, and to mention ttc this year) , and I finally made the call a couple days ago. I was told they are scheduling for June now, but didn't have the template yet so they would have to call me back when they did to schedule. That was kind of disappointing to me, but at least I'm closer to getting it!


----------



## cupcake.

ja14 said:


> Three months away seems so very close!
> I've been meaning to call and make my first appointment with a midwife (for a yearly exam, and to mention ttc this year) , and I finally made the call a couple days ago. I was told they are scheduling for June now, but didn't have the template yet so they would have to call me back when they did to schedule. That was kind of disappointing to me, but at least I'm closer to getting it!

I totally have to do that too, i keep forgetting to make an appointment at my doctors :dohh:


----------



## Sakura15

*Molly*: It's slightly complicated but I think I got it! Good on you for letting them know exactly what your position is, and I also understand your hope that they don't want to negotiate and that making it easier! Doesn't seem like there'd be a 'right' or 'wrong' on this if you have no health issues that might prevent you from conceiving a year later, and it seems like the job market for you is relatively secure as well. So all down to what you and OH truly want. There are certainly worse dilemmas :) Hope you and OH are able to make the choice you feel best about.

*cupcake*: 3 months is quite short! Technically, I think it's closer to 4 for me as I think I'll be starting towards the very end of August (unless I can sway OH to NTNP in July :winkwink:) . But time has flown already just to get here! It's 3 months already since we decided on our TTC date, and time has just been ticking by which I love!

*ja14*: Every step closer counts! Now you know what the procedure is and can prepare accordingly.

I do need to schedule my regular yearly exam in the next couple of months too...And I also want to go to the dentist. Not directly TTC related, but I haven't been in ages. Just one less complication if I clear any dental work before August.


----------



## ja14

Sakura15 said:


> I do need to schedule my regular yearly exam in the next couple of months too...And I also want to go to the dentist. Not directly TTC related, but I haven't been in ages. Just one less complication if I clear any dental work before August.

Going to the dentist is big on my list too! I need to get my wisdom teeth removed, and I would really love to do that before I have a child to care for! lol. I attempted to make that appointment as well, but the oral surgeon I called didn't do evaluations on Fridays, which I'd have to do before scheduling surgery, and that's my only available time during their hours.
I'm at a new job, and we've been short handed on top of that, so I really do not want to ask off of work just yet.


----------



## ja14

Oh, something else I wanted to ask- Have any of you stopped the birth control pill recently? I stopped taking it months ago, either Septmember or October, and my cycle is still really weird! :( It's def something I'll be talking about at my midwife appointment, but I was wondering if any of you experienced something similar, and if your doctor gave you anything to help.

Just to clarify what I mean by weird, before I started bcp my cycles were probably 32-35 days long. During, they was 28 days. Since stopping It's been 45, 33, 48, 44, 48.


----------



## Sakura15

Good luck scheduling your dental work, ja14.

Will leave the other ladies to give you advice about coming off bcps. I came off last year but switched to the Mirena soon after so even though I still had no periods for a few months (I didn't have them at all on the pill), I'm sure the Mirena played some part in regularising them - when they did come back they were very light but like clockwork. Now this cycle seems to be going a bit whacko after Mirena removal - expected to be ovulating anytime now but OPKs are still negative...but I suppose this is why I got it out a few months ahead of time so I'm not worried about it.

Have you been charting or tracking your cycle other than noting the length?


----------



## Fortune123

Hi Ladies! 

I just found this forum, and count me in please!~ additional member wtt in aug15! ^^

I am going to start the prenatal vitamins on 1st of may! Have been started to eat healthy lately by consuming pumpkin seeds, broccoli, cereals, soy milk etc hopefully my body will be prepared and ready in Aug15. How about your ladies?

In fact during these months of waiting, I am so afraid whether am I infertile etc. So I purchase the ovulation kit and chart my BBT so to try put me at ease while waiting. 

This is the first time i am trying for a baby, have been married 2 years, currently staying in California but moving back to asia in Sep, so I wish to bring a surprise back home so so so much!


----------



## dgirl

We are aiming for July! Welcome and I hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## ja14

Sakura15 said:


> Have you been charting or tracking your cycle other than noting the length?

I keep meaning to temp in the morning, but can't seem to remember when I wake up!


----------



## MollyMalone

Well, I decided to decline the job offer in the end. I did some extra research on the hospital and it did not suit me. I won't be talked into "getting information" for any other positions until I finish my masters. This means that TTC will go ahead in August :happydance::happydance:. 

I'm working on my last assignment also, which means that I will have a few weeks of enjoying my days off before getting stuck in the research proposal. Plus the monster in law is leaving on sunday. More reasons to be happy :happydance::happydance::happydance: (We are gettin on better now though haha)


----------



## Earthylove

woohoo! glad you have some good news MollyMalone! :thumbup:


----------



## busytulip

Happy for you Molly! You must be relieved to have made a decision.

Welcome Fortune! :wave:

ja-I've never taken BCP in any form so I'm no help, sorry.

Sakura- I've been scheduling those types of appt. as well. I had my yearly last month and will see the dentist next week.


----------



## ja14

busytulip said:


> ja-I've never taken BCP in any form so I'm no help, sorry.

Yeah, I don't think I'll ever take a hormonal birth control again. It really effected my mood, and when I finally decided to stop it was because after missing a couple pills I spotted for over a month, and I had had enough! (After the spotting stopped, I did take it for an additional month to try not to get my hormones really outta whack)

The pasted six months I sort of hoped for an "oops", and that never happened lol so I don't think the bcp is crucial for me.


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? Here I am procrastinating rather than writing my paper...

Welcome, *Fortune 123*! What part of Asia are you from? I'm in China. And try not to worry - stress is no good for our cycles. I have definitely found that charting puts my mind at ease too, though - I like having an idea of what's going on inside there!

Big decision, *MollyMalone*. Glad you're happy with it! And selfishly glad you'll still TTC in August too :happydance:


----------



## Fortune123

Sakura15 - I'm from singapore :) So is this your first attempt for a baby in Aug as well? 

I cant wait for Aug to come already!

3 months left,ladies! ^^


----------



## busytulip

I've just had a look ahead to my cycle prediction in FF and it looks like my fertile window won't be until the first week of September. That's if I continue to have long cycles. Has anyone else looked ahead?


----------



## MollyMalone

busytulip said:


> I've just had a look ahead to my cycle prediction in FF and it looks like my fertile window won't be until the first week of September. That's if I continue to have long cycles. Has anyone else looked ahead?

My periods are not regular so I never know, and even then I don't ovulate most of the time. I'm not much help, sorry


----------



## Autumn leaves

Using ff I've looked ahead and will be too early to try in July so I think August will be our first month now. I'm predicted to O 13/08! :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Molly - pleased you will still be TTC in August!

I finally have my appointment to have my implant removed on Friday! Hopefully that will be enough time to track my cycles and figure out when I'm fertile!


----------



## busytulip

Molly, you have probably said elsewhere and I just can't recall-but how long were you TTC with your first?

Oooh Autumn, right in the middle of the month :)

Good luck Lola!


----------



## cupcake.

I've looked ahead and if my cycles stay the way they have been, I'll ovulate july 30th and not at all in august because my cycles are pretty long. Next ovulation would be september 3rd. 

But I've already talked to OH about what if my fertile window is going to be late july and he said then we can start sooner :)


----------



## MollyMalone

busytulip said:


> Molly, you have probably said elsewhere and I just can't recall-but how long were you TTC with your first?
> 
> Oooh Autumn, right in the middle of the month :)
> 
> Good luck Lola!

10 months in total but I wasn't trying the whole time. We started in October 2011 on our honeymoon but I wasn't even getting a period. So I had to wait 6 weeks (until we got back to go to the Obgyn). Between tests, changing doctors, etc it was March before I got my first cycle of clomid. I produced 2 follicles but bfn, we tried in April again, nothing. Then we continued to not prevent but We were away again, then I had an operation and then at that point I had a very busy social life and decided to postpone TTCing. Until DH convinced me to try again in July and it worked so I got a Bfb at the beginning of August 2012.


----------



## busytulip

LOL cupcake our cycles sound similar. :)

Molly-hopefully this time around things go smoothly and you get a BFP straight away.


----------



## Lola_0106

Im having one of those days where I just want to start TTC right now :( Going to visit a 3 week old tomorrow and think it will be tough! Survival tips?


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Hello ladies... My date got pushed back 2 months so I'm here to join the Aug club :hi:


----------



## Sakura15

Welcome to the club, Flossie!! :flower:

I arrived at August as our month to TTC after projecting possible conception periods for all of 2015 through 2016, so you bet I have looked ahead on FF!! Currently I am scheduled to O right at the end of August, so I plan to see if OH will be okay with NTNP in July. But - Mirena removal has expectedly thrown everything off, still waiting to O this cycle and really no surety of how long my cycles will be from now on. I am really hoping this will result in August's O happening way earlier!


----------



## busytulip

Hi Flossie! Sorry your date got pushed back, but I'm happy you could join us. The more the merrier!

Lola-good luck! I hope that things went okay today. I visited my sweet friend and her 2 week old DS last week. I opted not to get cuddles or my ovaries might have cried. :rofl:

Sakura-I'm glad it isn't just me looking ahead. I hope that your cycles get into a good pattern soon and leave you with a desirable time to start in August.

Hard to believe it's in just 3 short months!


----------



## MollyMalone

I don't know if it will be easier this time. I didn't feel like it was a long journey last time, mainly because we were getting tests done and then we had the break from TTCing. This time around though by body seems to be even more messed up. I wasnt getting proper bleeds on the week off from the pill, just brown spotting and not always. I'm gonna schedule an appointment next week for a smear test and might pop in to see my GP and let him know. 

I just submitted my last assignment of the year (school year) :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Now I just have to hand it the hard copy on wednesday.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks for the warm welcome :) It's so nice to have some WTT/TTC buddies!


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry to hear your date has been pushed back, flossie :) but welcome! 

I'm actually kinda glad i don't have any new babies in my family and friends circle. I'm soo broody, i don't think my ovaries could handle it haha 

I'm one of those people who love their own birthday, so naturally i have an app that counts down the days until my birthday haha my birthday's august 6th and that's only 93 days away, which means august is only 87 days away!

:D


----------



## Lola_0106

I survived! Just! She wanted me to show her how to use a sling, so I got to put her tiny baby in a sling... i didn't use slings for my son until he was 4 months so carrying that tiny baby for a few minutes was hard but exciting! I think i'm going to survive the next 3 months by knowing i'm preparing my body as much as I can... I'm pounds down!


----------



## busytulip

Ooooh lovely job Lola! You are such a great friend, and must have ovaries of steel :haha: Congrats on the weight loss :dance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Does everyone feel broody? I want another toddler, but have zero fond memories of the baby stage, tbh it's putting me off :-\


----------



## Flossie_Aus

justmeinlove said:


> Does everyone feel broody? I want another toddler, but have zero fond memories of the baby stage, tbh it's putting me off :-\

I feel crazy broody, in fact I'm finding the wait quite frustrating (lord help me when I'm finally pregnant and then have to wait 9 months!)


----------



## cupcake.

justmeinlove said:


> Does everyone feel broody? I want another toddler, but have zero fond memories of the baby stage, tbh it's putting me off :-\

YES! I am getting seriously impatient! Especially since originally we planned to ttc in may, which would mean I'd be done waiting. I know it's only 2 1/2 months left and time really does fly but still, waiting is just soo frustrating!

Flossie, I'm super impatient by nature but I think waiting the 9 months during pregnancy is going to be fine for me. What I'm dreading is waiting for that bfp when we finally start trying! It's like going from one stage of waiting to another stage of waiting! 
I seriously hope us being young (22, i turn 23 in august and OH's turning 27 in august) will give us that two pretty lines quickly!


----------



## busytulip

cupcake. said:


> What I'm dreading is waiting for that bfp when we finally start trying! It's like going from one stage of waiting to another stage of waiting!

Oh my goodness yes! You do go from one stage of waiting to another...and then another.

I hope it happens quickly for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## mrsjarebear

Hello Ladies!

Been forever since I posted, life has just seemed to get busy, which has been good as it has meant that time has been flying by! Less then 3 months before I get to start ttc and the excitement is starting to get to me! Had discussed trying in July but the way the timing works with our trip it won't work out so I will take my last birth control pills in July and should be done with aunt flo at the beginning of August and ready to go! 

We plan on finishing renovating our house before the baby come and were making plans yesterday about when we would start and what the timeline would be etc, started getting me so excited, especially when we were talking about what colour to paint the "spare room" (soon to be nursery!) 

I have been doing good while waiting... Started taking prenatal vitamins - Kirkland brand for now but also bought some whole food organic vitamins which I plan on starting when I get the bfp. Have also cleaned up my diet a lot, switching to more organic food and ensuring I am hitting all nutrition levels :) I initially was planning on losing a little weight (as the reason we are waiting is we are going on our second honeymoon in July) but I am already slim and after looking things up I am at the ideal bmi range (low end) to get pregnant so I don't really want to drop below that. But I have upped my calories and I have also upped my exercise. I have always been a runner, and I am continuing to train for a half marathon (we have one in June and one in Sept) hoping for a new personal best this year. In addition to running 6 days a week, I am riding my bike to work 3 days (14km each way) and doing Jillian Michaels Ripped in 30 6 days a week as well... I am also hoping to start a hatha yoga class once a week to work on my flexibility. My hopes is by doing a ton of exercise now I will be in great shape going into the pregnancy and hopefully be able to keep up with some of the exercise whilst pregnant. 

So Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I definitely understand the impatience, my husband's cousin just had their first child and it makes me feel oh so ready for our own. But I am also excited for the trip of a lifetime and one last romantic getaway just me and the husband before there is a little one. Plus with the renos and such I know how much money we will need to save so that makes the wait a bit better as well!


----------



## GraceER

Eek we're getting close now aren't we! I'm going to start my prenatals tomorrow for 12 weeks ready to try mid August. I'm so nervous. I'm already in a lot of pain with my endo again and I know once the implant is gone and I stop Cerelle I'm going to be in for a rough ride. I've read the sperm meets egg plan repeatedly so I think we'll do that straight away to maximise our chances per cycle, though I know it's still largely beyond our control. It's so hard to find the balance between being realistic and proactive and becoming stressed about it all.


----------



## Lola_0106

GraceER said:


> Eek we're getting close now aren't we! I'm going to start my prenatals tomorrow for 12 weeks ready to try mid August. I'm so nervous. I'm already in a lot of pain with my endo again and I know once the implant is gone and I stop Cerelle I'm going to be in for a rough ride. I've read the sperm meets egg plan repeatedly so I think we'll do that straight away to maximise our chances per cycle, though I know it's still largely beyond our control. It's so hard to find the balance between being realistic and proactive and becoming stressed about it all.


I completely agree about finding the balance! That's why we are going to ntnp for 6 months before we start tracking cycles/temping etc. Although I do have a lot of pain when I ovulate usually so will probably make sure we try around then. 

I had my implant out on Friday, no period/withdrawal bleed yet but I think I'm ovulating. Which I know would be really soon after having the implant removed but I've heard it can happen. I'm having the usual ovulation pains and lots of ewcm. It's a bit of a relief actually because I was worried i have adhesions after my c-section which might mean I struggle to conceive this time. So ovulation feels like a reassurance! 

Is everyone else planning on ntnp?


----------



## MollyMalone

You girls are sooo organised! I keep meaning to start at least folic acid but never remember to buy it. Have so much on my mind! Anyway, I found out today that a person I used to be very close with (my BIL's little sister) is 5 months pregnant. I'm so happy for her but it has increased my broodiness levels x1000 :dohh:


----------



## cupcake.

I'm definitely not that organized haha
I still have to make an appointment with my ob/gyn and also with my dentist. 
And i haven't started on any multivitamins.. soo you're not alone :D


----------



## busytulip

Lola we are NTNP now. :)

Can I just say I'm in awe of those that are able to be so active. My exercise involves chasing after kids and lifting loads of laundry :rofl:

Molly, I bought my vitamins but often forget to take them :haha: I think I need to set an alarm as a reminder.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

I hear you busytulip, my exercise regime consists of chasing these two terrors around the house while they try to eat things that will kill them and destroy the house/furniture (great parenting practice!)
https://i60.tinypic.com/f3ta8x.jpg


----------



## busytulip

Flossie they are beautiful little terrors. :)


----------



## rachybaby85

eeekkk, it's not too long now ladies. I've bought myself a new set of sticks for my cb machine as it worked so well last time (got my bfp the 1st month and again 1st time after my mc)
Getting so excited, although not sure how i'll manage with a 18month old too :)


----------



## Lola_0106

rachybaby85 said:


> eeekkk, it's not too long now ladies. I've bought myself a new set of sticks for my cb machine as it worked so well last time (got my bfp the 1st month and again 1st time after my mc)
> Getting so excited, although not sure how i'll manage with a 18month old too :)

I have no idea either! I had a bad pregnancy so hoping it's much easier this time, I keep worrying how I will cope with my son who will be 2 and a tiny baby! I just keep reminding myself that when they are 1 and 3 it'll be worth it!


----------



## cupcake.

I posted this in my wtt journal already, but i'm so excited about it, i gotta talk about it again haha

my boyfriend surprised me with those a couple days ago:
https://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_pod14-adidas/dw/image/v2/aagl_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-adidas-DE-Site/Sites-adidas-products/de_DE/v1431745674389/zoom/M17223_01_standard.jpg?sw=500&sfrm=jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
He bought these because i'm such a fashion junkie and just bought myself a pair of the "oldschool" adidas superstars in white with black stripes, wanted to get the same ones in tiny but they're sold out everywhere. But I'm just as in love with these ones :cloud9:

He also already had an idea how we will announce the pregnancy. He wants to get a pair of adidas sneakers too, and we can post a picture of the two adult shoes first and then (maybe a couple days apart) post a picture with the baby shoes between ours :)
I'm still so excited about this, couldn't believe he would think of something without any talking about it :cloud9::happydance: 

It's really getting super close now :)


----------



## busytulip

That is awesome cupcake!

And I LOVE the announcement idea. :)


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm feeling a bit meh today. I had an appointment for my smear test but got the time mixed up and missed it. I had to reschedule for monday but I think I'll be working so I have to change it again. Waste of time! And I was gonna talk to the Dr about getting my bloods done and let him know about TTC in August


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Salutations, everyone! I'm new here, and new to the WTT game! My fiance and I are planning TTC our first baby in late July/early August (if I stay on schedule, I should O around the end of July, so we'd know in August), and I'm so excited. I've been dreaming of having a baby for years - not just day-dreaming, but actual dreams at least twice a month where I'm either pregnant or have a newborn. It feels weird sometimes to wake up and NOT be pregnant - although how my body would know what it feels like is beyond me, haha. I'm sure the real thing will feel totally different! So by my count, we could be 65 days away :D I'm so looking forward to sharing this time with you ladies! Having a forum will probably be a nice break for the fiance, and my not-inclined-to-have-babies BFF (I love her dearly, but she's not on the same level as me on this part of our lives, so I try not to inundate her with too much babytalk, ha).


----------



## busytulip

Awww Molly...that stinks. Sorry you missed your appointment.

Welcome Anglophile :hi: Your dreams must be pretty intense to wake up wondering why you're not with child. A sure sign that you're ready! :) 65 days?! When you put it that way, it doesn't seem so far. LOL I hope that your wait for a BFP is a short one.


----------



## Poodle popper

Hello ladies, we were thinking possibly september we'd try, if things go well :thumbup: . I'm kind of being nosey on here to see what preparations any of you ladies are doing.

My last pregnancy I gained excessive weight about five stone. -I'm pretty slim now, but thinking I might just lose a couple extra pounds to set me off to a better start for later on. I'm also stopping drinking and looking at pre natal vits. I struggle with tablets unless they're chewable lol, so I'm trying to spot some chewable ones haha!!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Thanks, busytulip! I've got at least 3 different pinterest boards (two have been ongoing for several years!), and I've been reading all sorts of books, blogs, birth stories, etc., to help me anticipate. I'm definitely feeling SO ready to take this plunge, mentally and emotionally. And yet, I know that when it happens it's going to be a total whirlwind of ALL THE FEELINGS, haha. 

My physical prep has been much the same as everyone else's - started taking prenatal vitamins earlier this month, and got the fiance on a multi-vite, as he is a particularly picky eater and while it's almost all healthy food I want his swimmers to have the best chance. I went off the ring after my March period, and started temping a few weeks ago, so we should have some good idea of my cycle when it's time. My mother and my sister both tended to get pregnant VERY easily, so I'm hoping that it continues for me. I could stand to lose some weight (30-50 lbs would be ideal), but I have struggled with that for YEARS, with very little success, so I'm just going to have to deal with that. I do take my dog for walks several times a week, so I'm not completely out of shape, just have a belly, and not a pregnant one!  

I also have a shared Google Drive document with my fiance where we have started sharing ideas and lists - everything from baby name thoughts, basic items we'd need to register/shop for, nursery decor plans... it sounds exhaustive, but it's only about 2 pages long so far. I'm sure that will grow!

The only thing we won't need to buy is a cradle - when I was born, my dad made me one out of cherry wood, and it's inscribed on the underside. It's gorgeous and sentimental. I love that I have something so special to use with my future baby(ies)! Do you ladies have anything sentimental you'll be using or used with your first ones?


----------



## cupcake.

Welcome AnglophileAsh :) 
This really is such a good place to get all of the baby talk out :) 

It is so cute with the cradle your father made when you were born! Being able to use something so sentimental!


----------



## Earthylove

Wow, I wish my OH was as involved and excited about ttc as some of your guys' are! Mine really doesn't care too much about baby stuff or nurseries or anything like that. Once in a while I can get him to at least say something is cute, but I don't think he's going to be that interested until it's actually happening/ we have a baby. 

On another note, I finally scheduled a preconception appointment with my doctor and got one for DH too. I'm thinking we may need to ttc at the very end of August or early September judging by how my cycle seems to be matching up. But that's okay :) I have lots of things to look forward to in the meantime and that's def helping to pass the time


----------



## busytulip

Anglophile-we do not have anything sentimental or passed down. Your cradle sounds beautiful. What a treasure!

Earthlove-it sounds as though we are in the same boat and will be actively TTC late Aug. into Sept. :)

Welcome Poodle popper :hi: The chewable vitamins should be fine. They do usually recommend that you also take a DHA supplement if taking them as a supplement.


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies, it's been a while! 

I did write a long post a few days ago and lost it...grrrrrr....

Glad that everyone seems to be doing well. I've been really busy with work and classes - so eager for summer vacation now, and so eager to finish up my coursework!!

In the meantime I've also been thrown a bit of a curved ball. I went on a diving trip over easter, one of my 'pre-TTC bucket list' items. Turns out that aggravated some back pain I thought had gone for good, but now it's been worse and I've found out I have a herniated disc. A bit of a bummer. I may or may not have enough time to heal up properly before TTC in August, we'll have to see how things go...and another of my 'pre-TTC bucket list' items is to dance in a carnival this summer, and even if I'm doing better by then, I might not want to risk throwing things off again and setting back TTC. It's really been bothering me, but I think I'm coming to terms with it now. Will have to follow doctor's orders as best as I can, and hope that things go well!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Sakura, i just responded to you on another thread, but I wanted to add some pain management advice. I am riddled with inflammatory arthritis from lupus, plus fibromyalgia, so I'm familiar with back pain and know you must be going through hell. I am not a big believer in herbal "medicines", however I wanted to recommend Arnica Ointment. It's all natural, made from flowers and herbs and stuff, and truly it's the only herbal therapy I've tried that actually worked. I use it instead of medicated treatments such as voltaren, because it doesn't interfere with my other meds, and find it very soothing. I swear I'm not on the payroll :haha:


----------



## AnglophileAsh

I can second the recommendation for arnica cream! I have used it as well, and nothing has ever healed things up well or so fast. The cream I used to have was all herbs - arnica, (which is also known as leopard's bane), marigold, belladonna, witch hazel, st. John's wort, rue and comfrey - and it did not have any weird or herbally smell to it at all. Hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## MollyMalone

Si after 3 cycles on the pill with no period, I stopped taking the pill a month and a half ago n no period still. I missed my last apointment for a smear test. I'm booked in for one tomorrow and surprise surprise! AF decided to make an appeareance TODAY! :dohh:


----------



## busytulip

Molly~ isn't that the way it goes? :nope: I'm sorry.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cupcake.

I feel for you Molly, it seems like that for me too everytime i book an appointment!

2 months, 1 week! August is right around the corner :) I getting so incredibly excited! Like I can't wait for the time to go by but in a good way. Haven't had a bad/sad day in a while because I know the waiting is going to be over quite soon :)


----------



## MollyMalone

It was fin y beca use I was all excites about having a period after os long, then I realised about the appointment hahaha. Time is flying!!!


----------



## Lola_0106

Flossie_Aus said:


> Sakura, i just responded to you on another thread, but I wanted to add some pain management advice. I am riddled with inflammatory arthritis from lupus, plus fibromyalgia, so I'm familiar with back pain and know you must be going through hell. I am not a big believer in herbal "medicines", however I wanted to recommend Arnica Ointment. It's all natural, made from flowers and herbs and stuff, and truly it's the only herbal therapy I've tried that actually worked. I use it instead of medicated treatments such as voltaren, because it doesn't interfere with my other meds, and find it very soothing. I swear I'm not on the payroll :haha:

Thank you for recommending this! I have inflammation of the sacroiliac joints and I was in so much pain during my pregnancy. I was pretty much house bound from 20 weeks. Going to stock up on this!



MollyMalone said:


> Si after 3 cycles on the pill with no period, I stopped taking the pill a month and a half ago n no period still. I missed my last apointment for a smear test. I'm booked in for one tomorrow and surprise surprise! AF decided to make an appeareance TODAY! :dohh:

Well i'm booking an appointment then! (well i'm not, because I don't qualify yet). Whenever I've stopped bc in the past I've had a period within a week, but its coming up 3 weeks now without any bleeding at all!


----------



## busytulip

Lola, maybe just mentioning on this thread will bring AF about. That is what happened to me. LOL


----------



## Lola_0106

ok, I can't believe i'm actually writing this.... AF arrived this evening!! I totally think it's thanks to this thread!!


----------



## busytulip

:rofl: See!!!??!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies! :wave: :flower:

I wanted to start trying next cycle (will be Oing in late June) after our wedding on June 6th but from the way DF is talking it seems like August is the most likely month that we will start trying, but it could be anytime between June and October (my birthday is in October and I'd like to think that DF would want to at least start trying then as a birthday present). DF really wants a summer baby though so that he can stay home with us since he has summers off (he's a high school teacher). We're also gender swaying :pink: so I informed him that it will likely take us at least 3 months to actually get pregnant if we managed to sway properly so I would like to think that we'll be trying sooner rather than later.

It's nice to meet you all! :D


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Hi KalonKiki! Welcome to the countdown! &#128513;


----------



## busytulip

Welcome KalonKiki

Admittedly I know nothing about gender swaying, but wish you good luck!


----------



## cupcake.

Hi KalonKiki, welcome! :) i have to say this thread has made waiting a lot easier for me, so hopefully it will for you too. Fingers crossed you get to start soon though :) also congrats on getting married so soon! You must be so excited


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Busytulip, there's several schools of thought on how to go about gender swaying, and hilariously they all seem to contradict each other! And, they all seem to have the same 50% chance as not trying to sway. The method I've heard the most about is based on the idea that male sperm swim faster, but die off sooner. So if you try a couple of days before O, it's more likely to produce a girl (swim slower, but live longer). I think it's totally fascinating! It can definitely be worth a try! I would love to start off with a girl myself, too.


----------



## busytulip

Ha!
I've heard that male swimmers are faster and girls are viable longer, but I didn't realize there were 'methods' out there to take advantage of that. :haha:

How is everyone doing on hitting their goals before TTC?
I've been doing much better about remembering to take my vitamins. Currently I've been taking folic acid, vitamin C, and B-complex. I haven't been able to find any vegan friendly prenatals (I have allergies) so my PCP said it was fine to take those, but if any of you ladies are aware of one out there I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MollyMalone

Welcome to the group kalonkiki

Busytulip I was gonna answer saying I was doing great until you mentioned vitamins!!!I keep forgetting about buyin them! I need folic acid at least!:dohh:
Other than that I started exercising this week, so far so good but let's see if I can stick with it.


----------



## justmeinlove

Superdrug do vegetarian pregnancy vitamins.


----------



## busytulip

Justmeinlove~Thank you, they do-unfortunately I live in the US and they don't deliver. :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies! <3

I've done a lot of research on gender swaying during my WTT period and I've found a method that seems to have a lot of success among journals of ladies that have tried it in gender swaying forums. I'll be using Rephresh and Acigel while taking folic acid (will start prenatals after I find out that I'm pregnant as some of the vitamins and minerals in them can make my sway useless). DF will be taking calcium and magnesium while cutting out caffeine, sodium, and potassium as much as possible. We will also be doing a 3 day cutoff before O for BD during my fertile week for the first 3 months and if we don't get pregnant in that time we will be stopping BD as soon as I get a positive OPK. If we still aren't pregnant after 6 months of swaying then we will still use the Rephresh and Acigel but BD all through my fertile week. If we still aren't pregnant after 9 months of TTC then we will stop using Rephresh and Acigel and go back to cutting off BD at the day I get my positive OPK. If we still aren't pregnant after a year of swaying then we will stop swaying altogether and try without swaying for 3 months before seeing a fertility specialist. I don't think that will happen though, we got pregnant with DS after a one time oops with our birth control.

As far as goals go we're pretty much already there, just waiting until at least next cycle and waiting for DF to feel like we're financially ready. He said that we'll wait until we get our next paycheck in and see how it looks and go from there. I'm a nervous wreck, I know that I'm going to be heartbroken if he says that we have to wait longer, even though he's been trying to reassure me that we should be able to start trying by the end of summer. :wacko:


----------



## cupcake.

I'm doing okay on my goals, not ideal but okay haha 
I sarted taking prenatals and i am pretty good at remembering to take them. I'm also exercising regularly-ish but need to get into that a bit more because I really want to make sure I'll be able to keep exercising throughout pregnancy.

I still need to make an appointment with my ob/gyn and also dentist (it's time for my checkup anyway but want to make sure it's all good so there won't be a need for x-rays during pregnancy).


----------



## Lola_0106

BusyTulip - can you get Deva Vegan Prenatal Vitamins in US? On Amazon?


----------



## Earthylove

hey i'm vegan too! vitamin code has vegan prenatal vitamins. they're really great, i've been taking them for a few months now. they have organic, whole food ingredients!


----------



## Sakura15

Heya ladies!

How's it going? It's JUNE!! I'm awaiting my 2nd-last O before TTC. Can't believe how time is flying, but I love it.

Welcome, KalonKiki :flower: Good luck with the gender swaying! Do you already have little ones? 

FlossieAus & AnglophileAsh - thanks so much for that recommendation! I will certainly try to find that ointment online and give it a go. 

busytulip - for some reason, I've noticed I've been slacking on my vitamins lately. I really need to kick it back up. My exercise plan is a bit in flux now with my back issues and having to stop running, but I have gone swimming 3 times this past week and hoping to get approval from the physio today for some low-impact gym work-outs, so we'll see! 

It's actually been a bit tough staying positive about my health goals but due in part to support from the ladies on this board, I'm getting my head back in the game and switching things up so that I can keep toning up while rehab-ing my back.

In the middle of that it seems OH is having some doubts. In general, he's definitely talking about our future lives as parents as though it's a definite, but I picked up some hesitation around August as our specific TTC date. Since my Mirena removal, we have been using the rhythm method as bc. I asked if he wanted me to start taking the pill or something and suspend our TTC plans, and he doesn't want to do that. I think it's the seriousness of becoming parents and the way our relationship will change that's freaking him out a little bit. He's been sentimental lately about how carefree we were in the first year or two of our relationship. Whether we TTC in August or not, those days are not coming back, but I do think it's been good for us to think about what kind of relationship we'd like to build and keep being intentional about that, baby or not. So my perspective now is that the plan stays in place for now, but I'll need to make sure I'm tuned in to how he's feeling and thinking about things, and not just get locked into my own vision of how I want things to happen.

Anybody else dealing with doubts from your OH as the time draws near?


----------



## AnglophileAsh

My OH is definitely on board with having the kiddos, but he's started balking about the current timeline, with what we might need to do in regards to legal things prior to having one as we are engaged, but not yet married (I have another thread here started on this topic so I won't go into all of that here). It's made him want to push the TTC date back and I'm like, "um, there's going to be a party in my uterus, and you'd better RSVP for a YES!" 

He's not wrong to have some concerns, but it's not something insurmountable or a reason to push it back. He's going to be 34 this fall, and wants to start having kids no later than him turning 35, AND he wants an early-summer birth so he can't be interested in pushing it that much further, heehee.


----------



## Earthylove

Hi Sakura! Thanks for the updates :)
Yeah, I can sense some hesitation in my OH too when it comes to our ttc date. He definitely wants to be a father, but I think the fact that it is moving from a distant future idea to a reality is really freaking him out. That's probably normal, I mean it's a little surreal and scary for me too but I think I'm way ore excited about it. He doesn't really talk about it much. But he has stated that he just has uncertainties about money and feeling "ready". He at least hasn't outright said no, so I'm trying not to press him too much about it..I think he'll be happy once it actually happens, but it's the anticipating part that is anxiety-producing.


----------



## burningsnow

Hello everyone, new here! :flower:

We're going to start TTC in August/September. We decided last fall that we would start trying then but now OH is getting cold feet... but I'm really hoping he goes through with it.

I'd love to talk with other people who are going to start trying in Aug/Sept. What you're doing for preparations, etc. It's getting closer and closer and I'm so excited I need other people to talk to about it! :shy:


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Welcome, burningsnow!

I think several of you ladies have mentioned you've already stopped whatever birth control methods you were using - I stopped the ring at the end of March, myself. And now that my body is regulating itself I am having some crazy-yet-actually-normal things happening with my body, stuff that the BC usually suppressed along with the baby-makin' hormones. Things like way more oil/grease production, especially in my face (resulting in more spots and blemishes, ugh), my breasts are way more sensitive and painful (where they were pretty much numb before), and a HUGE increase in libido. [hope that's not TMI, but we're going to be talking about cervical mucus and bloody shows together one day, right?] Edited to add: the weirdest thing to date has been my teeth on the right side - for 2 months in a row, during the week that I'm ovulating, the upper teeth have been FREAKISHLY painful to the touch (or, you know, chew). I was due a dental cleaning anyway after the first one, but couldn't get in for a week or so. They did x-rays and there's no cavities, plus the pain had subsided and gone away by the time of my visit. My only major change is the BC, and when it happened again a couple of weeks ago for my second O, I started to think it might be related.

Has anyone else noticed major changes in their body once it's gone back to the full range of bodily functions?


----------



## Lola_0106

AnglophileAsh - yes! Major libido increase, it's none exsistant when I'm on BC so it's a welcome change! Also major breast tenderness :( I've just finished my first AF since coming off BC and it wasn't fun! Back to the agonising, heavy periods I used to have. Also, im sure everyone is with me, there's no such thing as too much info in groups like these!

I'm struggling today, I'm really ready to be pregnant again. And the only thing stopping that is me. I know why I want to wait until August, but it's not easy when I know I could just start trying now and DH would be on board. But deep down, I know August is the right time for us. I just need to keep remembering!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome burningsnow :hi:

Lola~Thank you! They offer the Deva vegan on Vitacost, added plus is they are currently on sale :) 
I feel the same as you. It seems as though many of my friends are newly pregnant and that doesn't help. My DH would also be on board in a heartbeat, which is made even more difficult as we don't take precautions against pregnancy. 

Earthylove~ unfortunately I haven't been sticking with my strictly vegan diet. My LO has several allergies including all nuts, tomatoes, bananas, and soy. I have cheated and no longer avoid eggs. Is your OH the main financial provider (or plans to be with your family expanding)? I think it's normal for our partners to shy away due to anxiety over finances.

Sakura~ I hope that rehab is going well and that the ointment the other ladies suggested has offered some relief.

Anglophile~ the severe tooth sensitivity is kind of weird, that must be pretty awful as well :( Hopefully it's not too painful with your next O.

I've never taken any form of birth control and am unfamiliar with how much your body changes during or especially after withdrawing BC methods. It sounds like some of you are experiencing some rough times though, hopefully all those things are very temporary. I look forward to sharing the journey ahead with you guys and hopefully seeing tons of BFP's this fall!

Oh, and also don't believe anything is TMI here. :haha:


----------



## Earthylove

i don't blame you busytulip, nuts and soy are pretty big parts of many vegan diets. allergies can be a challenge when you're trying to eat plant based, because of the necessity to have variety. I have a friend who is vegan and is allergic to soy, gluten and some random vegetables. it's hard because a lot of vegetarian/vegan substitutes have soy or gluten in them! I will occasionally have an egg when I have a craving for them :)

Yeah! my OH will be the main financial provider soon, even before when we have our first. Im sure you're right about it being normal, especially when they feel a lot of responsibility to provide financially..


----------



## cupcake.

hey ladies :) How was everyone's weekend?

I went camping with a couple friends which was super fun and the weather was great and sunny everyday! yay! 
I feel like things are going to get serious now very quickly! I started taking prenatals and also got OH to take a daily multivitamin. 
Also, I scheduled an appointment with my dentist and with a new ob/gyn (i wanted to change for quite a while and since I have to o to appointments quite a lot as soon as I am pregnant, i definitely want to change now haha) on july 2nd.

My older sister (she's 24) recently changed doctors (she loves the one she goes to now so I'm changing to the same one) and he suspects that she might have PCOS. I'm so sad for her, i really don't want her to have to go through struggles when she wants to have children.. And at the same time now I am scared that maybe I have it too.. She says she sometimes doesn't have periods for months, which isn't the case for me, but my periods aren't exactly regular.. I just got my period after a 38 day cycle, the last one was 32 days, the two before that 36, the one before that 32, the one before that only 24 (although that was kind of an odd one, mostly my cycles are 31-35 days). I'm not sure if that is already irregular enough to point towards something being wrong :/ 

So now i kinda can't wait for the appointment because I'm hoping that everything is fine and working properly


----------



## mrsjarebear

Hello Everyone, 

Sounds like everyone is doing well in their planning stages and setting great goals. 

I have been missing in action as I am currently waiting to find out what is happening with my job. We had planned for August, but I am going to need to reapply for my job as they are changing it from a term to permanent and it is a union job so I need to reapply. The only issue is a current permanent employee could apply and would have priority over me as I am a term employee. Should find out in the next two week. But it has really knocked me down a few notches. I was so excited to start trying and we had everything figured out until this bump. Hubby says maybe we can start trying anyway but then I won't be bringing in an income while pregnant or getting Maternity Leave/Pay (which in Canada is a year). So we shall see. Trying not to stress out too much but as a close friend just announced her pregnancy I am finding it hard not to focus on it. Have continued to take my prenatals, drink more water, work out, and eat healthy - though with the uncertainty it is getting harder. Hope all is well with all of you, and wish me luck :)


----------



## busytulip

mrsjare I'm so sad to hear this. Hopefully it will be a moot point and you will given the permanent position. It's hard to not think about TTC when others are in that season of life around you.

cupcake your 'older' sister is 24? I feel ancient now. lol I'm glad that you were able to switch OB's and hope that your new one will be a better fit. I would also fear that I would be taking after a sibling with reproductive issues. :hugs: I'm hopeful that isn't the case for you.

We had a good weekend. We spent Saturday at a nearby lake. It was beautiful and serene. 

Earthy I was put on bed rest in the second month of my last pregnancy and have been a SAHM since. It was kind of an adjustment financially, but I do not regret the decision to stay home at all.

Is anyone else swayed one way or the other on whether you'll be working or staying at home with a LO?


----------



## Lola_0106

busytulip said:


> mrsjare I'm so sad to hear this. Hopefully it will be a moot point and you will given the permanent position. It's hard to not think about TTC when others are in that season of life around you.
> 
> cupcake your 'older' sister is 24? I feel ancient now. lol I'm glad that you were able to switch OB's and hope that your new one will be a better fit. I would also fear that I would be taking after a sibling with reproductive issues. :hugs: I'm hopeful that isn't the case for you.
> 
> We had a good weekend. We spent Saturday at a nearby lake. It was beautiful and serene.
> 
> Earthy I was put on bed rest in the second month of my last pregnancy and have been a SAHM since. It was kind of an adjustment financially, but I do not regret the decision to stay home at all.
> 
> Is anyone else swayed one way or the other on whether you'll be working or staying at home with a LO?


I'm a SAHM. It's hard and we aren't always in the best place financially. We can't take trips and go on holidays as often as we like and we can only have one car, which my husband needs for work. But I wouldn't change it! I have struggled with depression and anxiety and work made that worse, being a SAHM gives me such happiness. I write for an online site in my 'spare' time (when DH baths my son) so I get to keep busy. I admire working mums so much though! They always seem to have it together! I'm at home and my house is still upside down and I'm so disorganised ha!


----------



## busytulip

How funny, 'spare' time. I don't know how WAHM get anything done. High five Lola!


----------



## Earthylove

I'm glad you guys mentioned being SAHMs, because that's something I have been thinking a lot about lately. I would really love to stay at home when I start having kids. I guess I'm uneasy because I will have just finished my master's program by the time i have my first and I feel pressure to enter the field right away to gain experience. I keep telling myself that i will have time to gain experience and there are ways for me to stay current in the field, so I shouldn't let that dictate my decision. there's also the fact that we would like to have our kids fairly close together in age, so it doesn't make a lot of sense to me to have to continually be on maternity leave! I'm thinking that when i start work, i should wait till i'm done having kids and they're at an age where i feel comfortable having them in some type of daycare or school.. because I would eventually like to start work. I love what i've learned and I'm eager to use it. I'm just more eager to be a mom and stay home with my babies!


----------



## busytulip

I think that it's different for everyone. I've been both a working mom and a stay at home mom. I was miserable as a working mom. I missed my children tremendously. Thankfully I have the choice, some parents don't have that luxury.

I too went back to school and have felt the pressure to be working in my field. Others usually get confused when I tell them I have a degree in the medical field but am not currently using it.


----------



## cupcake.

Busytulip, haha sorry! It's not that she's old just older than me :D I'm only 22 so i just might be the youngest one here :D

In other news, i just got offered a job interview! I'm almost done with my work stuy program (it's kind of a german thing where you work in a firm but also go to school part time so when you're done you're a certified worker in whatever field you studied) and the company i work at right now won't keep me after i finish, so after july 1st where i have my last exam i won't have work.. i hope i'll find something new quickly, ideally starting july 15. I sent out a bunch of applications already, so fingers crossed something will work out!
It's not in a field i'd ideally like to work at, but since i will hopefully be pregnant soon it doesn't really matter that much, it's just important for me to be able to save a little before we have a baby and also gain a little experience before I have to stay home for a couple months/maybe up to 2 years :)


----------



## Autumn leaves

Anglohileash I can relate! Both this month and last I've had horrendous horrendous tooth pain just before o!! Upper jaw! I had same thing re cavities!


When in August is everyone due to ovulate!? I'm due to 3rd! Not too long now &#128515;


----------



## busytulip

cupcake-I was just teasing. :haha: Good luck at your interview! 

Autumn I'm not due until the last week in August. I have very long cycles too, does anyone else? It makes waiting feel like an eternity.


----------



## cupcake.

thanks busytulip! :) I'm not too keen on that job though, i hope maybe something else I applied for will work out, but can't be too picky. I also had a spontaneous phone interview today! I just sent out the application this morning, so I was surprised to hear back so soon. The position sounds super interesting and another huge plus: it would be Home Office. Technically I'm not exactly qualified for that position, but the man who called me said that for them it's mostly important that the personality fits into the company and they would much rather teach someone some of the technical stuff than hire a pro that doesn't fit personality-wise. So we'll see, I have to send them a motivation letter and then the guy I talked to will send all my stuff to the boss who makes the decision. I don't have high hopes, but it would definitely be awesome to be able to work from home!


----------



## busytulip

That would be fantastic cupcake! Personality goes a long way! Good luck writing your motivation letter. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies, I'm back from my honeymoon! :wave:

I'm trying to convince DH to start TTC in a couple of weeks. He says that he's ready, he just wants to make sure that our finances are "ready" too. I'm hopeful that he'll give the go-ahead when he sees his paycheck. [-o&lt;

If we end up needing to wait until August I'll be due to O August 23rd. It's not ideal as now that we're married I'm beyond ready to TTC this coming cycle (it's due to start in 3 days) but obviously I can't make a baby without him and if he doesn't feel like we are ready financially then there isn't much I can do about it. :p


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Congratulations on your wedding, KalonKiki! Hope everything went off without a hitch! And good luck on the job front, Cupcake! 

AF arrived for me today, and it seems funny to me - I'm actually excited to get it, because it's one of the last ones I'll have, hopefully, for a long time if all goes well. One more next month, and while July looks like it will be a NTNP month (August would confirm a BFP), this is either my second to last or third to last! Just one more marker of time going by!

We might possibly be certifiably insane here, too - my fiancé and I decided to set our wedding day for end of next summer! If we conceive by the end of September, we're ok with having a newborn (that's because we have NO idea what we're in for!), but if we don't conceive by end of Sep. we'll go back to WTT until after the wedding next year. Otherwise, due to outside factors, we'd have to wait until 2018 for a proper wedding! So, newborn + wedding = crazy, right???


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Oh, and referencing the earlier convos - I'd looooove to be a SAHM! We've been trying to budget for me to take at least a year off work, and for the fiancé to take 3 months (part of why we think we can finagle a wedding in there). But there's been rumblings of a potential job that is less than 10 minutes from home, and my contact there already knows we're going to be TTC fairly soon, and she said they'd almost certainly be able to work with me on going part-time for 6 months or so after the baby before returning to FT status. That could be a pretty sweet deal!!!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome back KalonKiki! Really August is only a couple weeks, so maybe it will be easy to convince him to start a little earlier. :haha:

Anglophile FX'd you get a speedy BFP. How big of a wedding are you hoping to plan for? A newborn and a wedding would be difficult but doable. :)


----------



## busytulip

I'm kind of envious that your partner would get to take 3 months off. My DH was able to manage 2 weeks off and 1 of those weeks he wasn't really off he just worked from home.


----------



## justmeinlove

Newborn + wedding sounds like a Really bad idea tbh. You don't know what sort of delivery you will have, how the baby would be...how newborn are you thinking??


----------



## AnglophileAsh

The wedding would be pretty small (app. 50 people - to me, that's small I guess! Ha). It would be about 15 months from now, and if we conceive around August, we'd probably have a May/June baby (depending on whether it would come early or late). So an 8/27 or 9/3 wedding is the thought. We'd be right at the tail end of that "fourth trimester." TBH, I do have my doubts about how much stress it will add - this is our first baby, and we have NO idea what to expect (and of course, expect the unexpected!), although I've done waaaay more research into things (DF thinks we'll just be changing diapers 2-3x a day! D:). I'll be breastfeeding, and needing to fit back into whatever dress I get (DF suggestion: "can't you get it adjusted earlier that day?"). So there's definitely reasons to be concerned about it all happening at once.

But it has a lot to do with when his parents can afford to be here from the UK, and the next time won't be until 2018. DF's first marriage did not have his parents present as it was kind of last-minute, and it's super-important to both of us. I adore his parents and his mom will be doing the cake(s)! 

Now, if we wanted to push back our TTC...but neither of us wants THAT either, ha. So really, we just need a time machine so we could have met like, 2 years earlier! I think if I had to rein in my baby-dreams now that we're practically at the starting gate I'd have a really hard time adjusting back. WTT is already making me antsy!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, just saying. For example I had an emcs, post natal depression (undiagnosed) and the baby had reflux. So by 12 weeks, I kind if didn't want to kill myself, but...
And obviously that totally might not be your experience but it seems a bit risky to.hang your wedding on it. But again, I had a Really bad experience! If you do it, def get wedding insurance!


----------



## Earthylove

Yeah, I can see how you'd want to make sure family was present. Could you do two services? Maybe one when his family from the UK can be there and then do some type of service or celebration another time when you feel things are more manageable? My DH and I had a very small service. There were like 15 people total, just immediate family and DH's best friend. It was very intimate and lovely and was very manageable. We put it all together while in the middle of grad school. Plus we had a very short engagement and put it all together in like 3 months. I guess what I'm saying is that scaling things back might allow you with more flexibility.. Just a thought! :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Earthylove I think 2 services is a great suggestion :)


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Thanks for the input, ladies! I definitely appreciate the perspectives, and we'll see how things work out. I hope it didn't seem like I was hijacking a baby thread to talk about wedding things - if these two are going to be in progress concurrently, they will probably be very intertwined for me ;)

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? I've got some pre-baby goals that need to get a move on - basically all of the "stuff" (boxes, furniture) that needs to get shuffled around, reorganized, donated, etc. in order to free up the room that will be the kid's room. And we're going to be telling my parents that we'll be TTC in a few months over Father's Day weekend next week! I'm nervous and excited about that convo.


----------



## Autumn leaves

&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mrsjarebear

!!!!!!!
Hello Everyone! 

Back with a very positive update! Got the job I was going for so I do not have to worry about looking for a new job, or pushing back TTC!!! When I told the hubby I said looks like we are still on for August, and he told me that even if I didn't get it he would have been okay with trying in August anyway :) But this way I will be employed and then will get my 1 year mat leave :) Yay! 

Glad I kept up on my prenatals, fitness, and eating healthy... At one point I was thinking whats the point and was ready to give up. 

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully. As for the wedding advice, my personal advice is wait until after your wedding to try. We got married last year, and I couldn't imagine doing all the planning and such while pregnant, let alone being a few months post partum for the wedding day. Who knows if you need a C-section and how that would feel with a wedding dress on it and such. Not sure how old you are but waiting till after might be an option? Is there any way you could push the wedding forward to WTT wouldn't be so far away?

Just some options from my experience, that being said I don't have a baby yet so not sure how easy or hard the post partum part is :) 

51 more days still we start trying! Ekkkk... It is going to fly by, going to Galapagos Islands for 3 weeks next Saturday, then we come back for two week then are gone again for a week in Montana (which is where we will start trying). Beyond excited and happy wooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome back Mrsjarebear! Congratulations on getting the job!! :dance:
Have fun while vacationing-that should really help the time seem to pass by more quickly.


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies!

I feel so out of touch these days! It's the absolute craziest time of year for me at work, and I'm being pulled in all directions. Been itching to pop in and say hi.

Congrats to the newlyweds and hurray for vacations! 

I just had a weekend away with some girlfriends from work and it was great. Hard to believe how quickly August is coming now.

I might actually be in a TWW now...? My cycle has been very odd. Based on FF and BBT, I first thought I had ovulated around CD15. I didn't have a positive on my OPKs, but I figured I had just missed the window as I only tested once daily. So OH & I BD'd unprotected around CD20. But then my temperature started doing weird, funky things, FF said it could no longer confirm O. I decided to start taking the OPKs again, and had absolutely glaring positives on CD22! Then my temps shifted big time, and FF changed the day of O. So OH and I BD'd right in the fertile zone. Just once, so chances are nothing's caught. But chances also are....

I let him know what was going on, and the reaction was not that favourable. He's kind of in a 'let's see how it goes' mode, but he definitely would prefer me not to be pregnant. I don't really think I am, (CD28 now), but I'm a little sad because I absolutely would not mind having an "oops" and getting pregnant ahead of schedule, but he's a bit antsy. Our summer travels start soon - provided there's no bean, I'm thinking we should shelf the whole WTT plan for the next couple of months, and then just see where our heads are at in August. Maybe we'll TTC then, maybe we'll put it off? I dunno.

What I need to figure out for myself is, if he's still not ready, how long am I willing to wait? And what if it suddenly occurs to him that he doesn't want kids after all? What would I do then?? :shrug:


----------



## busytulip

I don't even know what to say Sakura. I'm sorry. Do you think it's because having your first baby is really scary and that is why your OH is seemingly getting cold feet? If you guys had talked it over and agreed to a plan then I would definitely say that is what it is. Perhaps an oopsie would be a blessing in disguise. Either way I pray that whatever your future holds that you find happiness.


----------



## Sakura15

busytulip said:


> I don't even know what to say Sakura. I'm sorry. Do you think it's because having your first baby is really scary and that is why your OH is seemingly getting cold feet? If you guys had talked it over and agreed to a plan then I would definitely say that is what it is. Perhaps an oopsie would be a blessing in disguise. Either way I pray that whatever your future holds that you find happiness.

Thanks busytulip - that's really thoughtful of you. I do know that OH takes a WHILE to adapt to change, or at least to the idea of it. For a while before our big move, I wasn't sure he was even coming! Now 2 years on we're settled and doing well. We've been discussing this for 4 of the 5 years we've been together, and it seemed so certain we were on the same page - he came with me for my iud removal even - so it's a bit frustrating. We are having good convos and we'll see where things are at later....maybe an oops will be good for him, but it's totally not how I want this to go! We will see!

Thanks so much.


----------



## busytulip

:hugs: That's hard Sakura.

DH and I have been NTNP, just taking the let's see what happens approach I guess. We still agree that Aug./Sept. is the ideal time to get pregnant but neither of us want to deal with the pressure of TTC during a certain time. Especially since it may take a while to get pregnant.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Flossie_Aus

busytulip said:


> How is everyone else?

I am having a "husbands are SO stupid" day!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Oh dear - what's he doing, Flossie? Sometimes the other half is a total goober, too! 

We are having a great weekend - we told my parents we're going to TTC soon, and while they were a bit surprised at first, with the convo about all the research and planning we've been doing, they were very supportive! The OH's parents have known for quite a while, and are totally on board as well. It is a huge relief to have their support! &#128512;


----------



## cupcake.

I bet it is a huge relieve, AnglophileAsh! :) we're actually not going to tell because firstly we would probably just hear "are you crazy your too young" and also i don't really want anyone to ask things like "so you pregnant yet?" Haha 

I think i may not be fully wtt anymore! This weekend OH had a pretty romantic date night, ending in dtd and he didn't reach for a condom! I asked him if he was sure and while he didn't actually answer me he kept going without covering up :) so i think we're kind of ntnp until august!


----------



## Earthylove

Congrats on ntnp, cupcake! 

I'm getting really excited about ttc as the time ever draws nigh. I just realized I have only 2 more cycles of preventing before its time to ttc!! :happydance:
Woohoo!


----------



## cupcake.

omg, someone pinch me, cause I think I might be dreaming!

OH just came home from work and presented me this:

https://i59.tinypic.com/72ab8z.jpg


He said he had a meeting with his boss today about having his contract changed to a permanent one when his current contract runs out (end of this year). He's already on his second time-limited contract and by german law you can get two time limited contracts but after that the company will have to either keep you permanently or let you go.
So he had that meeting today and he was told that the company definitely wants to keep him. 

Sooo now that his job is safe he said we can go ahead and start trying now! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm so excited and at the same time I feel like it's so unreal! Can't believe I'm not wtt anymore, but actually ttc! 

Having you ladies to share the waiting has helped so much and I can't wait for all of you to finally be done waiting as well! 
Soo, unless I conceive right away, I can't wait to see you girls over in TTC! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Lola_0106

cupcake. said:


> omg, someone pinch me, cause I think I might be dreaming!
> 
> OH just came home from work and presented me this:
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/72ab8z.jpg
> 
> 
> He said he had a meeting with his boss today about having his contract changed to a permanent one when his current contract runs out (end of this year). He's already on his second time-limited contract and by german law you can get two time limited contracts but after that the company will have to either keep you permanently or let you go.
> So he had that meeting today and he was told that the company definitely wants to keep him.
> 
> Sooo now that his job is safe he said we can go ahead and start trying now! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I'm so excited and at the same time I feel like it's so unreal! Can't believe I'm not wtt anymore, but actually ttc!
> 
> Having you ladies to share the waiting has helped so much and I can't wait for all of you to finally be done waiting as well!
> Soo, unless I conceive right away, I can't wait to see you girls over in TTC! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Yey!! Congratulations!! 

I really think I want to start TTC in July, but the thought of a ferry journey with possible morning sickness is holding me back. That and trying to hide it from my in-laws on holiday! 

We will be continuing this group in TTC, yes?


----------



## AnglophileAsh

SQUEE! That's so exciting Cupcake! Congratulations in the next step, and may your baby-dancing be both fun and fruitful! I'll see you over in TTC in just under 8 weeks - but if you've already moved on then that's even better! 

Lola - I'm sure we'll be able continue our support together - or maybe just rename the group? It would be so great to have a core group of you nice ladies to stay with once the ball (or rather,the bump) really gets rolling &#128521; I think it's a nice mix of FTM and ones with more experience to guide us. 

AFM, I am slowly working on my aforementioned house projects. We're hoping to do a house-warming party at the end of summer, which would give me the winter to work on a combination of baby and wedding projects. I want to get engagement photos done by then, too. Cue the insanity! But I suppose if I need a break from planning one thing, I have plenty of other options to jump to, haha. How are you ladies doing? Any news with your OH, Sakura?


----------



## busytulip

congrats cupcake!!

Anglophile~it must be a relief all the parents are on board :)

Lola~ I hope we continue on with this group in TTC


----------



## Earthylove

Hi guys! It sounds like everyone is doing well. Excited to hear the updates on this forum! So something kinda funny happened to us the other day. While DH and I were at church, they were handing out fathers day gifts to all the fathers. They gave one to DH and we were like huh? They know we don't have kids yet..DH tried to give it back but they said "well just take it because it's probably going to happen soon anyway!" And then someone who has 3 daughters said he was passing the torch along to my DH and it was his turn now:haha:
I was thinking >8) yes... Yes...! He needs the encouragement. Haha!


----------



## busytulip

That's awesome Earthylove!!!


----------



## Earthylove

Thanks busytulip!

Does anyone have anything special planned or have any ttc related things they plan to do in July now that we have about a month left till August?


----------



## busytulip

We don't have anything special planned. We have a few home improvement projects to complete before summer's end, which I'm thankful for since they'll help time seem to pass by quicker. How about you?


----------



## Earthylove

Ah yes, home improvement projects do sound exciting! I already have a home improvement board in Pinterest and I don't even have a house yet! Haha :haha: 
Well back in October, I needed something to do to help the wait feel more manageable so I went month by month in my journal and planned out little things I could do each month to have fun and get ready for ttc. I've done almost everything on my list so far! And for july I wrote I could start buying/ordering ttc supplies like pressed/lube, pregnancy tests and those kinds of things. I had also had the idea of going to some little sexy boutique in the area that sells lingerie and toys and other various sexy things. So I thought that would be fun. DH liked the idea at least, hahaha. Maybe that will help keep things fun while ttc.


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Happy Monday to everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend (and a fun holiday for my fellow Americans). I'm a British Royals watcher, and I saw the photos of the christening for Princess Charlotte, and she & Prince George look SO cute! Hope my kids are just as cute - I'll probably think they are even cuter, haha.

We got a major house project done over the weekend, and now there's just a couple of small things to do before planning for a baby's arrival (crossing fingers!). I think I'm going to look at buying a pregnancy journal, to handwrite the experience. I'm big into scrapbooking and so I love that personal touch to what I hope will be something I can pass down someday. Since we will be NTNP at the end of this month, and actively TTC in August, I thought it might be nice to start documenting at the beginning of things, like a prologue.


----------



## Earthylove

I think a pregnancy journal is a great idea! :)


----------



## busytulip

I love that idea Anglophileash. :)

I was able to see a few pictures from the christening, they are beautiful children. 
Confession-we had picked Charlotte Elizabeth as our girls name and I now feel a bit robbed. LOL


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Hey girls, how's everyone's wait going? I've been pretty absent around the boards lately, busy busy working to get our small business through its first year, but as our TTC date approaches I thought I'd come back and catch up, hopefully get some peace of mind.

Is anyone else finding themselves getting more scared as August approaches? 3 months ago I didn't think I'd survive the wait my baby fever was so bad.. But now with two weeks to go I'm becoming scared/hesitant! Maybe it's marriage stress (anyone who has worked with their husband every single day will know what I mean), maybe it's just anxiety at all the terrible things that could go wrong! What if I'm a bad mum? What if we can't afford to give our baby everything he/she needs? What if my husband isn't helpful and I end up trying to juggle it all on my own? I don't think being unmedicated in preparation for TTC is helping (acute anxiety disorder).

We are so wanting this baby. I have been given a relatively short window to safely have kids and I don't want to miss the opportunity, I've always wanted a family and so has my husband. So it will happen. I just wish I knew how to chill and let whatever be, be.


----------



## GraceER

Hey everyone! Flossie Aus I'm really feeling you about getting scared now that we're getting so close. We just got married on the 3rd and we're relocating to Hull for my first doctor job next week but even with all that I'm still finding myself in a weird combination of desperately wanting to try NOW and also feeling apprehensive and wondering if we're really ready and how will we cope blah blah blah. 

Because of my endo we're going to try the sperm meets egg plan right away, is anyone else doing this? I need to buy a thermometer and some OPKs so that will keep me busy for at least 5 minutes.. ;-)


----------



## Flossie_Aus

GraceER, I am so glad to hear I am not alone! Congrats on your wedding & good luck with the move! :)

Although, I may not be joining you ladies for August anymore, saw my Doc today to get the all clear now that I've finished my waiting period after chemo, since we're supposed to start ttc in the next couple weeks. Now I've been told they're concerned about whether my heart can take the strain of pregnancy and they want to investigate one of my ovaries and my kidneys. I get the feeling I'm going to have another few months wait (& tests) ahead of me, again. This is the second time I've been pushed back. Thanks lupus!

I'll just wait in the wings and get excited for all you ladies when you get those BFPs!


----------



## Lola_0106

Hope you get the go ahead really soon Flossie_Aus!! <3 

I haven't been around as we decided to move our date up by a couple of weeks, so we are now actively TTC and in the TWW. I will still be checking here though to see how everyone is, and if this month isn't our lucky month, see you all in TTC!


----------



## GraceER

Flossie_Aus said:


> Although, I may not be joining you ladies for August anymore, saw my Doc today to get the all clear now that I've finished my waiting period after chemo, since we're supposed to start ttc in the next couple weeks. Now I've been told they're concerned about whether my heart can take the strain of pregnancy and they want to investigate one of my ovaries and my kidneys. I get the feeling I'm going to have another few months wait (& tests) ahead of me, again. This is the second time I've been pushed back. Thanks lupus!

Oh no! That's such a shame. If they still feel you need more tests though it will be for good reason. I met a lady in my last placement who fell pregnant after heart surgery which meant carrying a baby could be fatal. It's definitely worth waiting for the full medical go ahead though I appreciate that must be so frustrating, I'd be gutted if we had to wait any longer.

Really hope you get your green light soon xx


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Thanks, I agree that it's important and worth it, I just wish they'd be upfront with me rather than giving me false hope. I'd rather hear "it's going to be 12 months of tests" rather than being given a date we can start TTC and have it pushed back every time.


----------



## busytulip

Flossie I'm so sorry. That is very upsetting.

We have hit a curve ball as well and TTC is up in the air. I'll know more tomorrow hopefully. It really stinks when your health isn't always in your control.

Good luck Lola!

GraceER even when you are ready, you don't feel ready. I think that little pit sticks around. It's so funny how you want a LO for so long and then even when those 2 little lines pop up part of you gets a bit scared. Your life changes forever. It's exciting!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Good luck with getting good news and quickly, Flossie and busytulip! 

I am just coming off AF now, so it's getting closer and closer! By this time next month we'll be wandering over to TTC! You've all been really lovely and supportive ladies (that sounds like I'm saying my goodbyes, but I'm not, ha).


----------



## Earthylove

Oh Flossie and Busytulip, I'm sorry to hear ttc is getting pushed back!

Let us know when you have updates on dates and tests and other proceedings if you feel comfortable doing that.
:hugs:


----------



## Earthylove

I agree Anglophile! Everyone has been so lovely and supportive. I've really grown fond of the wtt board, haha :)


----------



## busytulip

Alright ladies so I had my appointment today and things went pretty well. No cancer!!! :dance: That was the biggest concern. My doc said that there was any huge reason why we would have to push back TTC. That there will obviously be some concerns, but with close monitoring all should be fine. (sigh) I couldn't be happier with how things turned out.

I agree, I've enjoyed the support here. I think we should make a TTC thread. I try not to go there all that much because it can be a little crazy. We'll be really laid back TTC'ers so the more I hang out on those threads the more stressed I am. But I definitely want to keep up with you ladies.


----------



## GraceER

That's great news, busytulip! Must be a relief to know everything is ok. I do know what you mean about never being ready. A couple of years ago when my partner and I were wrapping our heads around having to try earlier than we wanted because of my endo. We both kept saying "what if we're not ready?". Once we both agreed that nobody is ever ready and embraced the idea of not feeling ready, we both felt more relaxed. 

I feel so psyched for TTC now, I can't wait to get going. I came off a chemical-menopause treatment for my Endo back in May and my pain flared up quite badly, I was pretty scared about dropping my hormones. Bizarrely, 2 months later I actually feel pretty great. I have pain but I'm managing fine just with ibuprofen when just a month ago I was on tramadol every day. I haven't actually had a period yet as I went straight onto a progesterone only pill. My GP thinks there's a chance I could ovulate within days of stopping my pill, if I got super lucky maybe I could get away with no period at all! I'm feeling really optimistic.


----------



## busytulip

That would be amazing if you were able to bypass a visit from the witch! Nice to hear that you've been feeling pretty good.


----------



## Earthylove

Yay!! That's great busytulip and GraceER. Glad to hear the good news!! I'm getting so excited to start ttc. I agree busytulip, we should start a ttc board when we move over :)


----------



## Flossie_Aus

busytulip I am so glad you got good news! Congratulations!

Thanks so much for all the support ladies, so far I've got one set of results back - My ovary is fine! :wohoo:

Travelling to Canberra for an echo-cardiogram today, and renal Wednesday. Fx for all good news and the all-clear to TTC next month.


----------



## busytulip

Oooh that's one major thing down Flossie. Yay for a good ovary :dance:

Will you get immediate results from your echo? Hoping for more great news for you this week!!!

Does anyone know when they'll be transitioning over?


----------



## Earthylove

I'm happy to be hearing all of these positive updates :)
Fx for you Flossie that you get the all clear to ttc :thumbup:

Great question, busytulip. I'm interested to know when you guys plan to switch boards too. I just changed my ticker to be more accurate for our actual ttc start date, which is August 11, give or take a few days, depending on if AF decides to be early, late or on time! I'm going to say I should be ready to start my transition over at that time, though, Aug 11.. Although I'll probably be popping in and out of the ttc boards before then just to spy and see what folks are up to. Hehehe. I should just be finishing up with AF and gearing up for some BDing:spermy:
Lol


----------



## busytulip

My body has been all mixed up. So I'm hopeful AF will show up on time in the next couple of days. If that is the case We'll be looking at mid Aug. 18-22 around then as the start.


Spoiler
Although last night before we went to sleep I looked at my husband and asked "ready to make a baby?" and without hesitating he said "let's do this" :haha: So I feel like we're already in the 'if it happens, it happens' mind frame.

I'm really excited for all of us. :)


----------



## mrsjarebear

Hello Ladies! It looks like everyone is doing quite well and some of you have got some good news lately, that makes me so happy to hear!

Just got back from Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands, and couldn't have had a better trip. It was everything I had dreamt of and then some! I think some of you ladies scuba dive, for those who do I highly recommend a liveaboard on the Galapagos Islands, best diving I have ever done! And I have dove in over 12 different countries! Saw 7 whale sharks, schooling hammerheads, Mola Mola, Manta Rays, turtles everywhere, sea lion, Galapagos Sharks and more! All in a 7 day 20 dive trip! 

Everything else has been going really well for me, managed to stay on the prenatals and fitness well on holiday and am feeling very prepared :)

Took my last birth control pill yesterday! Period should be starting any day now then after that we are on to trying! It should work out that we are on a mini vacation to Montana when I am fertile if I have a normal cycle (which I am not too sure of as I have been on birth control for over 10 years!). 

I would love to follow the board in the ttc forum! And see everyone's journey :)

BusyTulip that is sooo exciting!!!! 

Flossie I am glad your ovary is okay! And I am praying for good news to come from your next tests!

When is everyone else starting to try???


----------



## busytulip

That sounds like an amazing trip mrsjarebear! I hope your trip to Montana brings you loads of good luck :)


----------



## AnglophileAsh

Glad to hear the good news, Flossie! That must be SUCH a relief! 

What am exciting trip, mrsjarebear - we love to travel too, and the Galapagos islands always seemed so very cool. 

So the ticker in my signature says I'm just days away from TTC, which is only kind of true. I'm on cycle day 10 of my current cycle, and if we happen to do any BD'ing thus weekend then I guess we'll be NTNP. But not actively trying. If we don't, then I'll get AF around Aug. 7-9, which puts us at TTC by Aug. 24. So at the very least I'll be moving over to TTC by the first week in August at the latest and if something happens this weekend into a TWW next week. Knowing that it doesn't always happen on the first try (and we've got a cut-off in October for TTC because of the wedding next summer), I'm kind of inclined to go for it sooner (i.e. this weekend) rather than later, ha.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

busytulip said:


> Oooh that's one major thing down Flossie. Yay for a good ovary :dance:
> 
> Will you get immediate results from your echo? Hoping for more great news for you this week!!!

Thanks! No news on the echo results yet, but the tech at my renal u/s today said no surprises, woo!


----------



## busytulip

That's fantastic news!! :wohoo: Hoping you get the final clearance soon.


----------



## Earthylove

Haven't gotten a chance to get on here in a few days! Nice to see the updates :)
Do you guys have any special plans for ttc like using opk's, temping, doing the SMEP plan, preseed, etc? Any tips to share?

I got some preseed and I hope to do the SMEP thing, but we'll see how that goes with our schedules! I used to temp but stopped so I wouldn't start stressing myself out when ttc. I'm just going to go by cm and a general idea of when I ovulate. I'm hoping to keep things fun and relaxed. 
Woop!:happydance: can't wait!!


----------



## GraceER

Earthylove said:


> Haven't gotten a chance to get on here in a few days! Nice to see the updates :)
> Do you guys have any special plans for ttc like using opk's, temping, doing the SMEP plan, preseed, etc? Any tips to share?

I will be doing SMEP as soon as I stop my pill because I have endo so we have to make the most of each cycle. I have bought some OPKs and a BBT thermometer on Amazon so I can start charting soon. Maybe we can be smep buddies? Only thing I'm not sure about is how Fertility Friend will cope with my last menstrual period being november..!


----------



## Earthylove

Yeah! Let's be SMEP buddies :)
That's a good question about fertility friend.. I've seen some pretty long cycles on their chart gallery, so maybe they'll be able to handle it, haha. I've heard you can also override the program. :shrug:


----------



## Flossie_Aus

So enough time has passed that if there was anything serious up with my heart I would have been called in to my doc... So last night while BDing, my husband advised me that we were going to "make a baby"... So I guess we are officially NTNP now :dohh: :haha:

Now that the time is finally here I'm f***ing terrified LOL... I guess I'll see you ladies over in TTC :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

Earthylove said:


> Yeah! Let's be SMEP buddies :)
> That's a good question about fertility friend.. I've seen some pretty long cycles on their chart gallery, so maybe they'll be able to handle it, haha. I've heard you can also override the program. :shrug:

Awesome! Where are you in your cycle right now? When do you plan to start charting? I still need to get some preseed - can't believe happen expensive it is

I did some research on the Cerelle website. Their studies showed that the earliest women ovulated after stopping the pill is 7 days. So I'm thinking that means if I put my LMP date at 7 before I stop Cerelle, that means I could O anytime from day 14 onwards which makes sense.

That means my made up LMP date will be 9th August, I will stop Cerelle on the 16th August and immediately start having sex every other day. Then according to SMEP I'll need to be doing OPKs from 19th August as I could ovulate any time from the 23rd, though I know for a lot of women it takes much longer. Hopefully if I put temps and OPKs data into FF it will keep up with me. 

Does that make sense to you? I can see why most women would just wait for a natural period but I can't afford to waste an ovulation.


----------



## busytulip

That's great news Flossie! :thumbup:


----------



## Earthylove

GraceER, Yes preseed is expensive isn't it! DH and I have used it a few times already even though we're not ttc yet and it's quite nice. I'm on cd 9 at the moment. I was originally going to chart this month starting cd 1 but I forgot. I suppose I could start any time now, actually. I should start AF on the 11th of August, maybe a few days later. Then I expect to ovulate around August 25.
It makes sense to me what you're explaining about LPM dates and ovulation. You should be able to catch that egg if you're BD'ng every other day :spermy:

Flossie,
Hurray! I'm excited for you! :)


----------



## GraceER

Wow Earthylove if my ovaries kick into action promptly our cycles should be pretty much in sync! :-D. You could start now to get into the habit? I think I will when my bbt arrives just so I remember to do it once it matters!


----------



## cupcake.

Just wanting to hop in cause it's almost time for all of you to join in ttc! It's so exciting :) 

GraceER, i got some preseed as well. But keep in mind that the dosage they recommend is a lot! At least for us it was, it ended up being so slippery (sorry for tmi haha) that we both barely felt anything. I haven't used it every time but when i do, i use significantly less then what they tell :)


----------



## GraceER

Oh haha! Thanks for the tip cupcake, I'll remember to use it sparingly &#128540;. Do you use it throughout your cycle or just in your fertile window?


----------



## Earthylove

Hi cupcake! Nice of you to pop in to say hello. :hi:

I'm so excited!! the time is drawing so near. :dance:


----------



## cupcake.

we only used it during my fertile window and I think we will keep using it only then, since it is quite pricey and I feel it's kind of wasted to use it during the times I'm not even fertile. But I do like it, I just had to adjust the amount i use haha :)


----------



## Earthylove

I actually kind of like to use it during non fertile days because it feels so natural and helps me feel way more comfortable during the dryer times in my cycle


----------



## busytulip

Hey ladies :wave: It's here, it's finally here....August. Can you believe it?

Good luck and loads of sticky baby dust all around. :dust:


----------



## GraceER

So it is! I still have 2 more weeks to go, excited for those of you starting now! Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Lola_0106

Popping back to say happy August everyone!! Good luck to you all! Hope to see every one of you in First Trimester soon!!


----------



## Avo82

Sorry I'm just totally nutting in understand if you've already formed a group here, but I'm just waiting for my withdrawal period from my b/c then it's CD1 for me exciteddd. Hope I can join this will be #3 for me xx


----------



## Earthylove

Welcome avo82, of course you can join :)

So happy August is here! Woohoo!


----------



## busytulip

Hi Lola nice of you to pop back in. Congrats to you! I hope that you are feeling well. :)

Welcome Avo :wave: the more the merrier!


----------



## GraceER

Hey Avo82! Is this your first baby? Tell us a bit about yourself :-D. There's always room for one more in here !


----------



## Lola_0106

Thanks BusyTulip! Feeling ok for now, just very tired! Will be following your journeys!


----------



## Avo82

Hi girls, well I'm 32 33 next month I have 2 boys aged 7 and 2 (3 on 30th August) 
I'd love a little girl but happy with another boy, this is our last baby, I'm just so impatient waiting for my withdrawal bleed from b/c I'm guessin it will come tomorrow or Wednesday.
Thanks for letting me join guys xx


----------



## Avo82

So it's CD1 I'm officially in my first cycle ttc. Exciting times x


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi Ladies i remember posting on this thread a while ago. we were planning ttc in august but brought it forword to march. congrats to those newly pregnant and good luck to those trying.


----------



## busytulip

Whoa Iveneverseen! Congrats you're over halfway through!!

Yay avo!


----------



## Earthylove

Iveneverseen, thanks for stopping by! I remember when you were wtt. Congrats on your pregnancy :) time sure has flown by!


----------



## GraceER

A friend of mine put a picture of her absolutely gorgeous baby girl on facebook earlier and it has majorly turned up my broody dial! I have so many exciting things in my life right now but I'm still dying to just start trying already!! I hate to wish time away but arrgghh so close but so far!


----------



## busytulip

I feel the same Grace. I definitely don't want to wish time away and try to remind myself to enjoy the blessings I have presently. But oh goodness...babies are everywhere!


----------



## AnglophileAsh

I've been so busy recently ladies - apologies for the radio silence! I've been keeping up with everyone's posts here, and it's so great to have finally made it to August!

I'm due for AF this weekend, but the fiancé and I had something of a fun weekend 2 weeks ago and ended up NTNP, so there's a chance I'm in a TWW after all of that! I took an OPK one of the days and it was negative, sooo... If I'm not prego, I'll be in TTC and if I am then I'll be over in First Tri very sooN (I'll take HPT in a few days if I don't see anything from AF)! I look forward to seeing you all over there, and I wish everyone lots of fun doing the BD and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## Earthylove

Anglophile, I just saw your signature update! Congratulations!!! 
I hope I get to join you in first tri soon!! Haha. So excited for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## busytulip

Oh my goodness Anglophile, congrats!!!


I hope it isn't too long now earthylove!


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats anglophile! how exciting! I really hope my lucky cycle will come soon as well <3


----------



## GraceER

Eek Anglophile you make it look so easy !! Congratulations! I have 4 more cerelle pills to take and then it's TTC time! Starting temping tomorrow &#128512;


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies, my name is Cassie. i'm moving on down from originally starting to ttc in october! I probably wont be 'trying' anytime this August but hubs has agreed just today that we can start once ive finished my pill packet, just 10 pills more to go! 
We have 2 children already and this will be our 3rd. We have a boy 7 and girl 3 (4 in Nov) so quite spaced out age gaps. We are hoping for a summer baby too, both mine are winter babies, so itll be nice to experience something a little different!

Looking forwards to getting to know everyone and sharing the journey


----------



## busytulip

Hi babydustcass! :wave: welcome! Awww a little tie breaker. 

Several of the other ladies have already made it look pretty easy. Hope that good luck rubs off on us all.


----------



## Earthylove

I hope so too, busytulip!!

Has everyone already moved over to the ttc boards?


----------



## busytulip

I am not really perusing them. It gets me too stressed out. I'm in 1 or 2 ongoing TTC group threads, that's about it.


----------



## ja14

Hello! I know I haven't commented in a couple months, but I'm back now  My husband and I have decided to officially TTC starting today!
I do have a bit of an update on the things I mentioned before..
One thing we were waiting on was for me to get my wisdom teeth removed, and my appointment is this Friday! Glad to finally have that taken care of, I've been putting it off for a while. 
I did have a health scare that has us thinking of delaying TTC.. Long story short a couple weeks ago I had a kink in my ureter, which was causing my kidney not to drain properly. People usually have those problems with kidney stones, but I didn't have any stones. The doctor told me he believes my kidney was "drooping", which was causing the kink. I'm a little skeptical though. Anyways, they put in a stent for two weeks, and hopefully I don't have any more problems! I thought about waiting a few more months to make sure I didn't experience any more problems with it, but there's a good chance It will be fine, and I don't want to waste those months. Which brings me to my next point..
I finally met with a midwife today! The main reason was just a typical yearly exam, but we also talked about TTC. I stopped the bcp nearly a year ago, and I still have long cycles (longest being 49 days, average 45) She thinks it might be a thyroid issue, so they did a blood test (I don't have results yet). However she thought my long cycles combined with me not being on birth control for a year and not getting pregnant might be a sign of fertility issues. It's hard to say that for certain, since we weren't actively trying. So she told me to start testing for ovulation these next few months, so we can have a better idea if I'm ovulating and when, and if I'm not pregnant in 6 months she recommends a fertility specialist.

I have thought about the possibility of fertility issues, but I'm not too worried since we haven't really been trying.
I'm going to start OPK today, and we'll just go from there!


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies!
I know some of you are also cautiously expecting, but I wanted to check in on everyone. How are you all getting on?


----------



## MollyMalone

Anyone still around?? 

We decided to delay TTC, and now was definitely not a good time. I felt a bit off today, period not due until saturday, only BD'd once and it wasn't during my fertile window...or so I thought (we did not want to get pregnant). Anyway, I had like 50 pregnancy tests so I decided to take one for the fun of it and... BFP. I'm in complete and utter shock!


----------



## ja14

Congratulations! We started ttc in August and got our BFP right away!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Molly!! We found out we were pregnant the end of August, but sadly lost our little one mid-November. Wishing those of you that are expecting a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Sakura15

Hi Molly, I am in a similar boat! We were going to delay TTC, hadn't decided a new timeframe yet but I'd already had my IUD out so we were using condoms and avoiding fertile days...one slip and BFP. They say life happens while you're busy making plans!

Very sorry to hear about your loss, busytulip. Wish you the best for the future.


----------



## busytulip

Thank you Sakura. 
Congrats to you!


----------

